# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2013



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Veterano (1 Fev 2013 às 08:32)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto mas sem precipitação, com 13º e vento fraco de sudoeste. Algum nevoeiro a ajudar à festa!


----------



## boneli (1 Fev 2013 às 15:47)

Chove certinho aqui por Braga.


----------



## fishisco (1 Fev 2013 às 16:38)

aqui chove bastante  ja choveu mais hj depois das 14 que esta semana e pelos vistos a semana que vem juntas


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2013 às 17:12)

Muita chuva por aqui e puxada a vento, sigo com *9 mm* acumulados


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Fev 2013 às 17:26)

Boas,
O mês começa com um dia de Inverno, chuva intensa e persistente puxada a vento em especial durante a tarde. 

Neste momento acalmou, e deverá ficar por aqui, mas ainda poderão ocorrer alguns períodos de chuva fraca até ao fim do dia.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2013 às 17:33)

Chove intensamente


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2013 às 17:36)

Boa tarde

De facto *a chuva* regressou e em força.
Levo 13,7 mm numa hora e 15,8 mm no acumulado de hoje.
Mas tal como chegou, deverá partir: rapidinho...

No satélite vê-se que a frente é curta e deverá passar rapidamente a aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes (acho eu).

O vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas mais fortes. Vento médio máx. de 28,8 km\h (13.05h) e rajada máx. de 40,7 km\h (16.47h).

*Atual

T: 13,4ºC
Hr: 94%
P.Orvalho: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1018,0 hPa
Vento méd.: 10,1 km\h de SO
Rajada: 31,7 km\h​*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Fev 2013 às 17:50)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> O mês começa com um dia de Inverno, chuva intensa e persistente puxada a vento em especial durante a tarde.
> 
> Neste momento acalmou, e deverá ficar por aqui, mas ainda poderão ocorrer alguns períodos de chuva fraca até ao fim do dia.



Boa tarde Caro Ruipedroo,

É verdade o mês de Fevereiro começou com um dia de inverno principalmente após as 14H pela zona de Braga com base de nuvens baixas, chuva fraca e pontulamente moderada (quase forte) mas persistente puxada a vento de quadrante NW.   

Choveu mais nestas últimas 3 horas que praticamente toda esta semana. 

A próxima semana será de grande domínio do Anticiclone, prevendo-se dias soalheiros, ausência de precipitação, não esqueçendo noites frescas com Temp. mínimas baixas. O fórum deverá ficar deserto depois de 2ªFeira até a próxima mudança de padrão que esperemos seja antes da 2ª quinzena do mês.

Os amantes de neve e frio ainda não foram devidamente servidos nesta temporada, os amantes de chuva e vento, esses sim já paparam e bem.

Good Weekend a todos os Meteoloucos.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Fev 2013 às 17:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> De facto *a chuva* regressou e em força.
> Levo 13,7 mm numa hora e 15,8 mm no acumulado de hoje.
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Aristocrata,

É verdade a tônica desta tarde é o vento (rajadas moderadas de vento do quadrante NW) sensação de dia mais fresco comparando com o de ontem (muito mais ameno c/ ausência de vento).

Como dizes e bem em relação à frente "Mas tal como chegou, deverá partir: rapidinho...". Espero estar enganado mas o grosso em termos de precipitação já deve ter passado, poderemos ainda ter alguns aguaçeiros e rajadas moderadas de vez em quando.

Abraço.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2013 às 18:03)

"rapidinho...é favor"
*Já foi!*

Agora o vento começa a rodar lentamente para NO e posteriormente durante a noite deverá intensificar um pouco e soprar de N. As zonas mais altas a norte e o litoral deverão ter rajadas por vezes fortes a muito fortes durante a madrugada.
Quanto à precipitação deverá ser fraca (embora uma ou outra célula possam em determinados locais deixar uns mm.

Para a semana o sol deverá brilhar, as temperaturas deverão passar os 15º, chegando mesmo a 20ºC nalguns locais. As mínimas deverão baixar para valores mais próximos ao normal.
Nada de muito significativo, mas vai saber bem um pouco de sol para "variar"

O acumulado fixou-se nos 16,8 mm.
Neste momento o céu permanece encoberto.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2013 às 18:11)

*12.4 mm* acumulados, tudo mais calmo agora, vai chuviscando.


*801.6 mm* desde o dia 1/10/2012


----------



## Paula (1 Fev 2013 às 18:24)

Boas!

Tarde bem animada por estes lados, com vento e chuva à mistura.
12mm acumulados, até ao momento.

Por agora chove fraco. 12.9ºC, atuais.
Como já aqui disseram o tempo vai arrefecer, e as mínimas já irão descer para valores de jeito


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Fev 2013 às 18:43)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Caro Ruipedroo,
> 
> É verdade o mês de Fevereiro começou com um dia de inverno principalmente após as 14H pela zona de Braga com base de nuvens baixas, chuva fraca e pontulamente moderada (quase forte) mas persistente puxada a vento de quadrante NW.



Ainda bem que o mês começou assim, é que, como disseste, o fórum vai parecer um deserto na próxima semana. Mas, pelo menos eu estarei cá. 

Entretanto tudo mais calmo, não chove mas o céu mantém-se nublado e o vento  sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## PauloSR (1 Fev 2013 às 18:45)

Boa tarde,

Dia marcado por chuva moderada, e até mesmo pontualmente forte.
Acumulados *14.7mm*. Ate ao momento, este 2013 já conta com 320.0mm 

Quanto à temperatura, de momento sigo com *13.3 °C *, depois de ter atingido uma máxima de	14.2 °C


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Fev 2013 às 18:55)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento. 

O acumulado é de 13 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2013 às 19:49)

Boa tarde,
Hoje o dia por aqui foi cinzento e pouco interessante até cerca das 16h15 quando caiu um fortíssimo aguaceiro acompanhado de algumas rajadas moderadas. Estava na rua e sem guarda-chuva e poucos minutos foram suficientes para ficar completamente ensopado! Desde as 18h00 que não chove.


----------



## 1337 (1 Fev 2013 às 21:08)

Esta frente foi um bocado "flop", não pela intensidade, mas sim pela duração( creio que nem 1 hora demorou a passar aqui a zona), no entanto ainda acumulou 20 mm, nada mau visto a duração desta frente LOL


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Fev 2013 às 21:14)

Boa noite,

Durante a tarde fui até à Nazaré tentar ver umas ondas por isso não pude comprovar o curto espaço de tempo em que a frente se fez sentir
Contudo registo um acumulado de *13,0mm*...o que não deixa de ser interessante para o começo deste mês...

Sigo com *12,1ºc* e *93%* de humidade relativa...não chove por agora...


----------



## GabKoost (1 Fev 2013 às 22:15)

Cerca de 15mm por aqui.

Nada mau sendo uma frente isolada no "deserto" que irá ser a primeira metade de Fevereiro.

Neste momento, aqui a 400m, rajadas de vento forte bastante incomodativas!!!


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2013 às 22:47)

Boas, 

por aqui temperatura em queda, a mínima está constantemente a ser batida.

sigo com *9.3 ºc* actuais ( mínima até ao momento) ( máxima *12.9 ºc* )

Vento: NW : 19 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.6 hpa

Humidade: 90%

Precipitação acumulada:* 13.6 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Fev 2013 às 23:28)

Como disse o Snifa a mínima vai sendo constantemente batida...aqui não tão fresco como uns poucos quilómetros mais para o interior...actuais *10,1ºc* e humidade já desce para os *82%*...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Fev 2013 às 23:52)

GabKoost disse:


> Cerca de 15mm por aqui.
> 
> Nada mau sendo uma frente isolada no "deserto" que irá ser a primeira metade de Fevereiro.
> 
> Neste momento, aqui a 400m, rajadas de vento forte bastante incomodativas!!!



Boa noite Caro GabKoost,

Tens razão nada mau para uma frente de passagem muito rápida pelo NW e comparando com o deserto dos próximos dias foi muito bom mesmo!!!

Por cá ainda acumulei até ao momento cerca de 20 mm (O grosso foi depois das 15H). Imagino como devem estar as rajadas pelas tuas bandas (estás mesmo exposto e levas com toda a pujança de N-NW e conheço bem o local e acredito que deve assobiar forte e feio, mas lá em cima deve ser bem mais Hardcore.

Por cá em termos de vento tudo calmo, noite limpa sem nebulosidade, dá para ver em perfeitas condições as constelações.

Continuação de bom trabalho.

Abraço.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Fev 2013 às 00:07)

Estações Galegas a acumular bem esta 6ªFeira, algumas são as suspeitas do costume, ora vejamos:

Valores > 40 mm (update: 23H20 UTC) 

- Coto Muiño: 48 mm 
- Muralla: 46,6 mm
- Xesteiras: 45.6 mm
- Pereira: 42.4 mm
- Rebordela: 40.4 mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Fev 2013 às 13:06)

Boas,
Ontem ainda acumulei 14.8 mm. 
Finalmente apareceu o sol, embora esteja rodeado de nuvens. Lá fora o vento frio de norte incomoda bastante, soprando fraco a moderado. 

A mínima foi de 4,7ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2013 às 14:15)

Boa tarde,

Tudo "estranhamente" calmo por estes lados, a noite esteve mais fresca que as anteriores com uma mínima de *6,1ºc*...

Já tivemos bastante sol, agora regressam as nuvens e a temperatura a baixar bastante (virá um aguaceiro?)...actuais *13,9ºc* e *55%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## boneli (2 Fev 2013 às 14:35)

Pensei que não chover mais, mas vejo o tempo a ficar bastante encoberto....temperatura de 11º.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2013 às 14:47)

boneli disse:


> Pensei que não chover mais, mas vejo o tempo a ficar bastante encoberto....temperatura de 11º.



Já acreditei mais nessa possibilidade, engraçado no satélite não se consegue ver nada de especial...mas realmente o céu carregou bastante...

Actuais *13,3ºc* e *60%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2013 às 17:03)

Muito escuro a N/NE da cidade do Porto...já começou a chover...parece-me que vem aí alguma animação...

Já vi arco-íris...


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2013 às 18:44)

Acabou por ser apenas um pequeno aguaceiro, nem deu para acumular já que a chuva era miudinha e apenas molhou o chão...

Agora bem mais limpo o céu, actuais *10,3ºc* e *73%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2013 às 20:45)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima:* 5.9 ºc *

máxima: *11.0 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *0.3 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 7.3 ºc 

Vento NNW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1030.4 hpa

Humidade: 83%

Dia  fresco , céu com períodos de nublado, um aguaceiro fraco pelas 17 h.

neste momento já arrefece bem.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2013 às 23:38)

Mínima do dia batida, sigo com *5.8 ºc* actuais


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2013 às 14:46)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada bem fresca...até podia ter baixado mais, por volta das 1h30 já registava o termómetro nos 5,3ºc...baixou ainda até aos *4,7ºc*!

Por agora céu povoado por nuvens altas, mesmo assim o sol vai brilhando e uns agradáveis *15,7ºc* e *53%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2013 às 15:28)

Boa tarde

Por fim já cheira a primavera...
Bem, ainda não mas sabe bem este sol a aquecer a alma.
Para todos os que já se fartavam da chuva, este domingo mostra um "rosto" radioso, solarengo.
O céu encontra-se pouco nublado, com alguma névoa, e o vento sopra fraco, predominante de N (por vezes de NE).
A *temperatura mínima* ficou-se por *1,0ºC*. Havia geada ligeira nalgumas zonas mais abrigadas - nas superfícies de vidro\metálicas havia gelo consistente após o orvalho da madrugada congelar.

*Atual
T: 13,7ºC
Hr: 35%
P.Orvalho: -1,0ºC
Pressão: 1030,0 hPa​*
Continuação de bom domingo


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2013 às 20:37)

Boas noites.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *4.1 ºc* 

máxima: *12.3 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 8.8 ºc 

Vento: N: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1032.6 hpa

Humidade: 91%

Dia de céu por vezes com nebulosidade alta.


----------



## Veterano (3 Fev 2013 às 20:58)

Snifa disse:


> Pressão: 1032.6 hpa
> 
> Humidade: 91%
> 
> Dia de céu por vezes com nebulosidade alta.



   Engraçado, no aparelho básico que tenho na quinta a pressão estava quase igual, mas a humidade não passava dos 40%.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2013 às 23:59)

Boa noite,

Por aqui tive um dia bem agradável, muito sol e algumas nuvens altas. 

Extremos:
Tmín: 7,2ºC
Tmáx: 13,8ºC


----------



## Veterano (4 Fev 2013 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu limpo, com bastante orvalho, vento muito fraco e 7,2º.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2013 às 17:07)

Boa tarde

Um dia de sol como há semanas não tínhamos.
Céu limpo, vento fraco, noite não demasiado fria e dia morno. Agradável...

*Extremos
Tmín: 2,5ºC (06.46h)
Tmáx: 17,4ºC (14.12h)

Atual
T: 14,0ºC
Hr: 53%
P.Orvalho: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1030,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,0 km\h de NO
Rajada: 9,0 km\h​*


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2013 às 00:11)

Jogo do Paços de Ferreira - Estoril Praia, interrompido esta noite na Mata Real por causa do nevoeiro cerrado que se instalou por lá:


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2013 às 07:57)

AnDré disse:


> Jogo do Paços de Ferreira - Estoril Praia, interrompido esta noite na Mata Real por causa do nevoeiro cerrado que se instalou por lá:



Bom dia

Confirmo o sucedido. A essa hora passei precisamente pelo estádio de futebol da Mata Real e o nevoeiro era muito denso.
Na zona de paços de Ferreira era um nevoeiro pouco habitual, muito denso, a uma hora também pouco habitual. Numa altura mais propícia a noites frias e com céu limpo...

Neste momento o nevoeiro mantêm-se pelo Vale do Sousa. O vento está calmo e está frescote.

*Atual
T: 3,7ºC
Hr: 91%
P.Orvalho: 3,0ºC
Pressão: 1029,0 hPa​*


----------



## Veterano (5 Fev 2013 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Nevoeiro é coisa que não existe em Matosinhos, céu quase limpo, nuvens só a norte. Vento fraco e 8,2º.


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Fev 2013 às 14:59)

Boa tarde,

Dia de céu nublado, manhã fresca com mínima de* 6,9ºc*...depois foi aquecendo e está uma temperatura muito agradável, actuais *16,1ºc* e* 63%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2013 às 17:12)

Boas tardes,
Por aqui mais um dia agradável, com muito sol e o céu a apresentar alguns cirrus e cumulus. O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado. 
A mínima foi de 2,8ºC.

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e começa-se a sentir um ligeiro arrefecimento.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Fev 2013 às 18:06)

Boa tarde

O sol marcou presença ao longo do dia.
Tatual 13.9ºC

Tmax.14.8ºC


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2013 às 21:39)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje*

Mínima: *6.5 ºc*

Máxima: *13.9 ºc*

*Actual*

Temp: 7.9 ºc

Vento: NNW: 17 Km/h

Pressão : 1029.3 hpa

Humidade: 80 %

Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo,nota- se um arrefecimento que se tem vindo a acentuar desde o fim da tarde,baixa sensação térmica devido ao vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2013 às 23:11)

Boa noite

O dia começou com nevoeiro pelos vales do Vale do Sousa, mas as zonas mais altas, como aqui por Paços, já tinham o céu quase limpo pelas 9h.
O vento ainda soprou fraco a moderado, aumentando a sensação de frio.

*Extremos
Tmín: 3,6ºC (07.57h)
Tmáx: 15,6ºC (13.50h)

Atual
T: 7,2ºC
Hr: 62%
P.Orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1028,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,0 km\h de NNO
Rajada: 5,0 km\h​*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Fev 2013 às 01:29)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte com vento a mistura!


----------



## Veterano (6 Fev 2013 às 08:36)

Bom dia. Alguns aguaceiros fracos, céu encoberto a noroeste, com 10,2º.


----------



## 1337 (6 Fev 2013 às 09:17)

Ui mas que AA temível que falavam, só esta noite num aguaceiro moderado acumulei 1.8 mm, e o curioso é que veio acompanhado de rajadas fortes de vento, foi uma bela surpresa durante a madrugada


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2013 às 09:47)

Bons dias,

Vários aguaceiros por aqui nesta manhã bem fria e ventosa.

8.3 ºc actuais


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Fev 2013 às 19:27)

Boa tarde,

Noite de trabalho e bem estranha para aquilo que eram as previsões...bastante vento na madrugada, rajadas certamente na casa dos 60km/h em alguns locais mais desprotegidos e tivemos pequenos aguaceiros na madrugada e manhã...

Agora segue já bem fresco, actuais *9,6ºc* e *75%* de humidade relativa...arriscaria que a mínima será batida até às 24h...


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2013 às 21:27)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje*

Mínima: *7.0 ºc*

Máxima: *11.0 ºc*

Precipitação acumulada : *0.3 mm*

*Actual*

Temp: 7.3 ºc

Vento N 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1029.3 hpa

Humidade: 75%

Dia com alguns aguaceiros fracos e muito curtos,neste momento arrefece bem, a mínima está prestes a ser batida.....


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2013 às 21:27)

Boa noite

De madrugada senti a chuva a cair. Não esperava...
Não foi o suficiente para acumular 1 mm, mas certamente perto disso.
Durante o dia cairam alguns chuviscos, suficientes para molharem o chão mas mesmo apenas isso.
O vento soprou entre o fraco e o moderado, com períodos moderados e com rajadas (máx. de 35,3 km\h pelas 11.39h).
O vento sopra agora fraco mas constante e a provocar uma sensação de frio bastante marcado.
O céu encontra-se praticamente limpo a esta hora.
A temperatura mínima verificou-se às 00.00h, o que demonstra que o vento invalida as inversões térmicas, embora aumente a sensação térmica de frio.

*Extremos
Tmín: 6,7ºC (00.00h)
Tmáx: 12,7ºC (14.10h)

Atual
T: 6,9ºC
Hr: 59%
P.Orvalho: 0,0ºC
Pressão: 1026,0 hPa
Vento médio: 9,7 km\h de NNO
Rajada: 14,0 km\h​*


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2013 às 22:51)

Mínima do dia batida,sigo com* 6.8 ºc* actuais.

Está um vento gelado lá fora...


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Fev 2013 às 22:55)

Por aqui vamos batendo sucessivamente a mínima até às 24h...actuais *7,7ºc* e *79%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2013 às 00:24)

Baixa muito lentamente, actuais *7,4ºc* e *78%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2013 às 07:20)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *3.6 ºc* ( 07: 05 h )

Neste momento 3.8 ºc 

Vento de Norte 12 Km/h

Céu limpo e tempo frio


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2013 às 08:06)

Bom dia

Hoje o frio já se faz sentir.
Neste momento a geada é fraca a moderada e o céu está limpo.
O vento está a soprar fraco, o que permite uma temperatura negativa.

*Atual
T: -0,4ºC
Hr: 82%
P.Orvalho: -4,0ºC
Pressão: 1028,0 hPa
Vento médio: 4,3 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 5,8 km\h*​


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2013 às 13:19)

Boa tarde,

Um belo dia de sol com bastante frio...mínima de *3,7ºc* (às 7h39)...
Sigo ainda com algum frio e uns frescos *11,1ºc* e *54%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Andre Barbosa (7 Fev 2013 às 14:43)

Que tempo poderei esperar para o Fim de Semana, no Porto? Cumps


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Fev 2013 às 15:06)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Que tempo poderei esperar para o Fim de Semana, no Porto? Cumps



As temperaturas deverão rondar os 11ºc de maxima e 4ºc de minima duranto o fim de semana, no sabado irá estar ceu pouco nublado, sendo que no domingo há possibilidade de precipitação que no fim do dia será de neve acima dos 400/600 m de altitude. Quanto ao vento vai soprar de moderado a forte!


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2013 às 15:11)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Que tempo poderei esperar para o Fim de Semana, no Porto? Cumps



Para sábado podes esperar um dia idêntico ao de hoje, embora com a mínima e máxima uns 2-3ºc acima, com céu nublado e em principio sem precipitação...
Domingo já irá piorar, baixa um pouco a temperatura e teremos quase de certeza precipitação...nada de muito forte mas podes ter "morrinha" quase todo o dia...


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2013 às 17:35)

Começa agora a cair a temperatura, hoje máxima apenas de *11,8ºc*...
Actuais *10,9ºc* e *66%* de humidade relativa...mantém-se vento fraco do quadrante N/NE...


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2013 às 20:02)

Já caiu a noite e com ela está de regresso o tempo mais fresco, actuais *8,4ºc* e *79%* de humidade relativa...mantém-se vento fraco de NE...teremos uma noite idêntica à anterior...


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2013 às 21:13)

Boa noite

Depois de mais um dia de sol, fresco é certo, mas luminoso, caiu a noite e o frio regressou. O vento hoje proporcionou uma sensação de frio aumentado.
O céu encontra-se quase limpo (algum nebulosidade alta difusa) e o vento sopra fraco.

*Extremos
Tmín: -0,4ºC (07.27h)
Tmáx: 13,0ºC (14.36h)

Atual
T: 6,7ºC
Hr: 52%
P.Orvalho: -2,0ºC
Pressão: 1026,0 hPa
Vento médio: 2,2 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 9,7 km\h*​


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2013 às 21:40)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *3.6 ºc *

máxima: *10.8 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 6.8 ºc 

Vento NNE: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1029.2 hpa

Humidade: 87 %

Dia fresco com bastante sol, algumas nuvens ao início da tarde.

A noite segue fria


----------



## Andre Barbosa (8 Fev 2013 às 03:41)

Obrigado a ambos


----------



## Veterano (8 Fev 2013 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Manhã com muito orvalho e 7,8º, vento fraco e céu quase limpo.


----------



## jpmartins (8 Fev 2013 às 14:27)

Boa tarde

O sol vai marcando presença, 13.8ºC.


----------



## ampa62 (8 Fev 2013 às 23:56)

Boa noite. Por aqui uma noite fria optima para ver estrelas. 3,8º C, 1014 Mba, 76% hr


----------



## Paula (9 Fev 2013 às 12:35)

Bom dia.

Manhã de sol.
Mínima de 3.8ºC 

Atuais, 11.3ºC.
Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Fev 2013 às 17:10)

Boa tarde

Dia com muito sol, a máxima chegou aos 16.2ºC.
Neste momento a temperatura já está em queda 12.8ºC.

Tmin.2.8ºC


----------



## ampa62 (9 Fev 2013 às 20:02)

Boa noite, começou a arrefecer lentamente com o cair da tarde. 
Neste momento, 8,1º C, 81% de humidade e 1012 Mba. Do lado de Espanha aproxima-se uma primeira frente de nuvens carregadas.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Fev 2013 às 20:51)

Vai descendo 6.6ºC.


----------



## ampa62 (9 Fev 2013 às 21:02)

Numa hora passou de 8,1 para 6,5ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Fev 2013 às 21:04)

Está realmente a descer muito rápido, 5.8ºC


----------



## ampa62 (9 Fev 2013 às 21:20)

jpmartins disse:


> Está realmente a descer muito rápido, 5.8ºC



Por agora estou a perder...6,2ºC. O céu continua estrelado mas agora com algumas nuvens dispersas.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Fev 2013 às 21:30)

ampa62 disse:


> por agora estou a perder...6,2ºc. O céu continua estrelado mas agora com algumas nuvens dispersas.



 5.5ºc


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Fev 2013 às 21:52)

jpmartins disse:


> 5.5ºc



4.2ºc parece que ganhei xd ahah ! 

ceu esrelado e vento fraco!


----------



## ampa62 (9 Fev 2013 às 21:55)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> 4.2ºc parece que ganhei xd ahah !
> 
> ceu esrelado e vento fraco!



Apenas 5,8ºC , mas ainda não chegámos ao intervalo Céu limpo e calmo.


----------



## ampa62 (9 Fev 2013 às 21:58)

ampa62 disse:


> Numa hora passou de 8,1 para 6,5ºC.



Se for verdade....

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/tui-id36055

Basta subir aqui ao monte...


----------



## ampa62 (9 Fev 2013 às 22:46)

O céu ficou encoberto e .... subiu a temperatura 6,4º C 1011 Mba.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Fev 2013 às 22:59)

Temperatura desce para 3.9ºc!


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Fev 2013 às 23:43)

Por cá 5,4ºC, queda de 0,6C/H


----------



## ampa62 (9 Fev 2013 às 23:54)

Mantém-se o céu encoberto e 6,2ºC. Ontem à mesma hora estavam 3,9ºC.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 00:08)

Temperatura nos 3.3ºc, mais baixa que em bragança, não sei como é possivel!! xD
Céu com nuvens altas e vento fraco!


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 00:17)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Temperatura nos 3.3ºc, mais baixa que em bragança, não sei como é possivel!! xD
> Céu com nuvens altas e vento fraco!



É bom sinal!


----------



## jpmartins (10 Fev 2013 às 00:19)

Sigo com 4.6○C.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 00:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> É bom sinal!



Espero que sim! ahah 

sigo com 2.9ºc!


----------



## DMartins (10 Fev 2013 às 09:28)

Bom dia.
Chove por Guimarães.
Temperatura: *7.9º*
A ver o que nos reserva a Montanha da Penha com os seus 600mts...


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Fev 2013 às 10:00)

Por cá já acumulou 6,6mm.


----------



## Z13 (10 Fev 2013 às 10:13)

Bom dia! 

Por Braga aguaceiros moderados, por períodos fortes, com a chuva puxada a vento, e *9ºC*.


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 10:16)

Bons dias, 

por aqui chove continuamente, sigo com *8.0 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

9.0 ºc actuais


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2013 às 10:39)

Bom dia,

Chove intensamente neste momento com algum vento a acompanhar. Nuvens muito baixas a tocar, e a tapar, os topos dos edifícios mais altos.


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 10:49)

Chove muito, e já vão* 11.7 mm* acumulados.

um pequeno vídeo feito há pouco, em que se vê e ouve bem a chuva a cair ( ver *720 p* )

[ame="http://youtu.be/GO-dlaNs3Ks"]http://youtu.be/GO-dlaNs3Ks[/ame]


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 10:59)

Chove muito muito muito! e acompanhada de vento


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2013 às 11:10)

Chuva forte puxada a vento neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 11:16)

E chove,chove,chove...

*16 mm *acumulados


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 11:33)

As caleiras já transbordam.. 

mais um pequeno vídeo, feito a alguma distância ( zoom no máximo) de uma caleira nas redondezas (720 p)

[ame="http://youtu.be/o_tXQIgVlPo"]http://youtu.be/o_tXQIgVlPo[/ame]



Sigo com *18.4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2013 às 11:34)

Chuvada há cerca de 20 minutos.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2013 às 11:41)

Bom dia

Muita chuva nesta última hora - já aqui vejo vídeos 
Nesta última hora caíram cerca de 12,7 mm de chuva, sendo que o acumulado do dia é agora de *24,4 mm*.
A chuva continua, agora entre o fraca a moderada.
O vento sopra moderado, por vezes com rajadas, predominante de OSO.

*Atual
T: 11,0ºC (Tmáx do dia)
Hr: 94%
P.Orvalho: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1016,0 hPa
Vento médio: 15,8 km\h de O
Rajada: 35,3 km\h​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 11:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Muita chuva nesta última hora - já aqui vejo vídeos
> Nesta última hora caíram cerca de 12,7 mm de chuva, sendo que o acumulado do dia é agora de *24,4 mm*.
> ...



Aristocrata, achas que é desta que vai nevar aqui pelas nossas zonas?


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 11:59)

Bom dia. Por aqui chove intensamente. Temperatura em ligeira descida 10,5ºC, 1017 Mba, 93% Hr.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2013 às 12:01)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Aristocrata, achas que é desta que vai nevar aqui pelas nossas zonas?



Olá
Não vai ser fácil acumular mas poderemos observar alguns flocos.
O ar frio em altura parece ser propício a uma eventual queda de neve na próxima madrugada.
Temos uns *problemas*: o *frio à superfície* ainda não está instalado - penso que da parte da tarde o ar mais frio começará a entrar pelo noroeste.
O *vento forte* também é um factor importante: numa entrada marítima é de ter em conta, bem como a *elevada humidade*.
Mas *aguardemos pacientemente*, pelo menos expectativa há de cair qualquer coisa.
A tua zona tem a vantagem de ser um pouco mais alta do que a minha, e de estar mais resguardada do Monte do Pilar-Citânia.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 12:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Olá
> Não vai ser fácil acumular mas poderemos observar alguns flocos.
> O ar frio em altura parece ser propício a uma eventual queda de neve na próxima madrugada.
> Temos uns *problemas*: o *frio à superfície* ainda não está instalado - penso que da parte da tarde o ar mais frio começará a entrar pelo noroeste.
> ...



Sim o ar frio à superficie deve se instalar lá mais para o fim do dia/inicio da noite! Quanto ao frio em altitude, penso que deverá chegar para que cai alguma coisa!

Acumulações, não estou com grandes prespetivas, pois o solo está já muito húmido com esta chuva, quanto ao vento depende da componente, mas se se mantiver vai dificultar um bocado a coisa.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Fev 2013 às 12:08)

DMartins disse:


> Bom dia.
> Chove por Guimarães.
> Temperatura: *7.9º*
> A ver o que nos reserva a Montanha da Penha com os seus 600mts...



Bom dia Caro DMartins,

O monte da penha (GMR) amanhã (2ªFeira) de madrugada/início da manhã poderá reservar algumas surpresas, este evento pode marcar a diferença em relação ao mês passado com humidade relativa mais baixa, temperatura a 850 hPa e 925 hPa mais baixa. Mesmo com uma temperatura a 500 hPa ligeiramente mais alta desta vez o fato da humidade ser mais baixa a todos os níveis pode permitir nevar sem problema com temperaturas de 1-2ºC a 500m de altitude.

No dia 10 de Janeiro 2010 assisti a farrapos de neve com temperatura de 3-4º mas humidade relativa muito baixa (cerca de 35%) na minha zona (cota inferior a 200m!!!!!). Tudo é possível. Amanhã espero que o pessoal do Litoral seja brindado com elemento branco em locais "inesperados".


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 12:18)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Bom dia Caro DMartins,
> 
> O monte da penha (GMR) amanhã (2ªFeira) de madrugada/início da manhã poderá reservar algumas surpresas, este evento pode marcar a diferença em relação ao mês passado com humidade relativa mais baixa, temperatura a 850 hPa e 925 hPa mais baixa. Mesmo com uma temperatura a 500 hPa ligeiramente mais alta desta vez o fato da humidade ser mais baixa a todos os níveis pode permitir nevar sem problema com temperaturas de 1-2ºC a 500m de altitude.
> 
> No dia 10 de Janeiro 2010 assisti a farrapos de neve com temperatura de 3-4º mas humidade relativa muito baixa (cerca de 35%) na minha zona (cota inferior a 200m!!!!!). Tudo é possível. Amanhã espero que o pessoal do Litoral seja brindado com elemento branco em locais "inesperados".



Também eu espero ver alguma coisa por aqui, para não ter de me deslocar muito da minha zona!


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 12:29)

Os primeiros raios de sol aparecem e parou de chover. Temperatura baixou para 9,9ºC


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 12:33)

Volta a chover com  intensidade 

*19.2 mm* acumulados

Está a ficar mais fresco : *9.4 ºc* actuais.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 12:41)

6.9ºC, a chuva parou, o vento sopra fraco a moderado!


----------



## Paula (10 Fev 2013 às 12:46)

Bom dia! 

A chuva varia entre fraca a moderada.
10.8ºC atuais.


----------



## Z13 (10 Fev 2013 às 12:53)

Paula disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> A chuva varia entre fraca a moderada.
> 10.8ºC atuais.



 Confirmo!

Pelo satélite dá ideia de que o ar frio vai começar a invadir o território desde NW dentro de momentos...

Vamos aguardar o que a tarde nos trará!


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 12:58)

Z13 disse:


> Confirmo!
> 
> Pelo satélite dá ideia de que o ar frio vai começar a invadir o território desde NW dentro de momentos...
> 
> Vamos aguardar o que a tarde nos trará!



Deve estar a entrar por aqui.  

Chegou uma segunda vaga de chuva bastante forte acompanhada de vento intenso. Temperatura agora nos 9,0ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Fev 2013 às 13:07)

por cá rajada de 56,2kms/h e 8,4mm acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2013 às 13:14)

Por aqui parou tudo, chuva e vento, e o dia clareou.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2013 às 13:16)

E volta a chover com alguma intensidade!


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 13:19)

Grande chuvada agora


----------



## Paula (10 Fev 2013 às 13:26)

Muito escuro.
Começa a chover, puxada a vento


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 13:32)

Continua a chover intensamente. E a temperatura baixa ligeiramente para 8,8º C.

As previsões de neve na província de Pontevedra para a cota 200 não serão exageradas?

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/tui-id36055


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 13:37)

*21.0 mm* acumulados , continua a descida ( para já lenta ) de temperatura

Vem escuro do mar, mais um aguaceiro a caminho..


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 13:43)

ampa62 disse:


> Continua a chover intensamente. E a temperatura baixa ligeiramente para 8,8º C.
> 
> As previsões de neve na província de Pontevedra para a cota 200 não serão exageradas?
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/tui-id36055



Não, não são nada exageradas!


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 13:49)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Não, não são nada exageradas!



Pois talvez não 

Continua a chover e estamos agora com 8,1º C.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 14:02)

Forte aguaceiro com um pouco de granizo à mistura!!!!!! temperatura nos 4.3ºC


----------



## Paula (10 Fev 2013 às 14:07)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Forte aguaceiro com um pouco de granizo à mistura!!!!!! temperatura nos 4.3ºC



Tens protetor no termómetro?


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 14:08)

Aguaceiro com gotas grossas e bem frias,temperatura cai para os 8.9 ºc

O frio está a comecar a entrar..


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 14:08)

Paula disse:


> Tens protetor no termómetro?



Yup!


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 14:54)

Durante o almoço a temperatura ainda baixou aos 7,0ºC. Subiu novamente para 7,8º C com 82% hr. e 1016 Mba, Chove sem vento.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2013 às 15:07)

Chove torrencialmente com pingas muito grossas!


----------



## dgstorm (10 Fev 2013 às 15:10)

Por aqui a 169m de altitude a temperatura está nos 7,3ºC


----------



## Paula (10 Fev 2013 às 15:31)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 7.7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Veterano (10 Fev 2013 às 15:32)

Pelo Porto litoral sigo com 8,1º, aguaceiros rápidos mas moderados.


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 15:42)

Notória descida de temperatura, sigo com *7.9 ºc* actuais.

*22.4 mm* acumulados.

Está a ficar frio, e com o vento a ajudar...


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 15:47)

Alguém ligou o aquecimento...Temperatura a subir para os 8,6ºC, pressão atm a baixar para os 1015 Mba e hr. a 81%


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 15:52)

Parece que em alguns sitios a 500m já começa a aparecer algo!


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 15:54)

Granizo


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 15:56)

ampa62 disse:


> Granizo



E o frio ainda se está a instalar!


----------



## dlourenco (10 Fev 2013 às 16:15)

Vai ser possível ver alguma coisa em Vieira do Minho freguesia de Sanguinhedo a 450m?


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 16:15)

Este vento até corta.

*7.8 ºc *actuais


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 16:24)

dlourenco disse:


> Vai ser possível ver alguma coisa em Vieira do Minho freguesia de Sanguinhedo a 450m?



Amanhã de manhã cedo, quem sabe


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 16:30)

Mais uma pequena sessão de granizo. Mas com 7,4º C nem "pega" no solo. Mas sempre é um bom prenúncio


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Fev 2013 às 16:30)

Aguaceiro forte e vento forte! Temp. 9ºC


----------



## jpmartins (10 Fev 2013 às 16:42)

Boa tarde

A chuva e o vento moderado a forte, marcam até agora o dia.

Temperatura atual: 9.7ºC
Rajada max. 62.8km/h
Precipitação: 11.4mm


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 16:50)

*7.3 ºc* actuais, é a mínima do dia até ao momento.

Tenho informações que no Marão já neva com intensidade, e puxada a vento forte!


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2013 às 17:08)

Aqui na minha zona a aproximadamente 500 m de altitude será que vai nevar alguma coisa? Não percebo muito da matéria mas parece-me que a cota devera rondar os 300-400 m pelo menos de madrugada...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 17:15)

A entrada de ar frio ainda não começou, só daqui a uma hora é que o ar mais frio se instala, pelo que a cota de neve ainda vai descer, assim como as temperaturas!
sigo com 4.6ºc!

No marão já neva muito, com acumulação interessante!


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 17:42)

Aguaceiro com algum  granizo neste momento!


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 17:47)

Por aqui a temperatura estabilizou nos 7,8º C, 1015 Mba, hr a descer para 73% (uma descida razoável desde o fim da manhã) e o vento rodou um pouco mais de Norte com alguma intensidade. Algumas abertas.


----------



## vinc7e (10 Fev 2013 às 18:09)

dlourenco disse:


> Vai ser possível ver alguma coisa em Vieira do Minho freguesia de Sanguinhedo a 450m?


Acabei de chegar dessa zona, apanhei sol, chuva, granizo e neve na estrada que liga Vieira do Minho a Serradela. Nevava com intensidade aos 850m, mas sem acumulação.


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 18:16)

Chuva intensa e vento forte fizeram a temperatura descer um grau em meia hora. Neste momento 6,7º C.


----------



## SnowMan (10 Fev 2013 às 18:33)

A webcam da Gralheira já mostra alguma acumulação.


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 18:39)

Mais um aguaceiro com granizo, faz barulho ao bater na janela


----------



## SnowMan (10 Fev 2013 às 18:50)

O vento amainou assim como a chuva, a temperatura está a cair mais rápido, sigo com 8,0ºC (há 15m atrás tinha 9,3ºC).


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 19:06)

Continua a chover, agora com 6,2ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2013 às 19:10)

Bom final de dia

Mantêm-se os aguaceiros, pontualmente com granizo.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado, agora com tendência de ONO.
A temperatura lá vai oscilando, agora em descida - parece-me que estará agora mesmo a massa de ar frio a entrar pelo NO.
Nesta imagem da EUMETSAT das 18h, observa-se a massa de ar frio, originada na Gronelândia, a ser "puxada" pela depressão a norte da Galiza.







Nas próximas horas a temperatura deverá descer e as condições a serem mais propícias à queda de neve a cotas mais baixas (500 mts?). Lá mais de madrugada, se houver precipitação, as cotas poderão baixar mais um pouco.

Para já pede-se paciência, calma, relaxamento...

Sigo com *6,3ºC*, e um acumulado interessante de *32,8 mm*.


----------



## Minho (10 Fev 2013 às 19:24)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Hoje, pelas 16h era esta o panorama aos 900/1000 metros por estas bandas...




















Muito frio, mesmo aos 900 metros havia gelo na estrada o que levou a um despiste de um carro que seguia mesmo à minha frente em pela reta...


----------



## Scuderia (10 Fev 2013 às 19:32)

Lindas fotos 

E verdade quanto ao gelo , volta e meia sentia pequenos deslizamentos.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Fev 2013 às 19:39)

vinc7e disse:


> Acabei de chegar dessa zona, apanhei sol, chuva, granizo e neve na estrada que liga Vieira do Minho a Serradela. Nevava com intensidade aos 850m, mas sem acumulação.



Boa tarde Caro vinc7e,

Já há muito tempo que uma pessoa não se cruza por cá!!! 

No evento do mês passado tive na Cabreira, e a cota de neve com acumulação razoável rondava os 700m,bem antes do parque de merendas de serradela.

Acredito que hoje durante a noite, durante a próxima madrugada a cota seja muito mais baixa nesse local, a questão é de saber qual será a quantidade de precipitação prevista quando o maior frio estará instalado a todos os níveis.

De qualquer das formas amanhã (Segunda-Feira) vamos poder ver todas as serras/ montes mais altos do Minho todos pintados. Este evento nesse aspeto será o melhor sem dúvida até ao momento. Pessoal do porto vai poder ver ao longe acumulações interessantes na serra da Freita onde estará em vigor em 2014 o novo radar do IPMA.

O pessoal de Braga vai estar atento a queda de neve nos locais mais altos da cidade (Falperra e Sameiro). Aqui estaremos mais pertos para observar ao longe acumulações interessantes na peneda-gerês.

Bom Nowcasting a todos os colegas.

Cmps.


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 19:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Um panorama interessante não muito longe daqui.  E amanhã passarei por esses lados...


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2013 às 19:52)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*



Minho disse:


> Hoje, pelas 16h era esta o panorama aos 900/1000 metros por estas bandas...
> (...)
> 
> Muito frio, mesmo aos 900 metros havia gelo na estrada o que levou a um despiste de um carro que seguia mesmo à minha frente em pela reta...



Belas fotos *Minho*!
Amnhã deve estar bem mais bonito!


----------



## jpmartins (10 Fev 2013 às 20:00)

Por aqui a temperatura não para de subir 10.3ºC.


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2013 às 20:13)

jpmartins disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura não para de subir 10.3ºC.



Após algumas queixas em relação á subida de temperatura no tópico de seguimento interior norte e centro...


> Não sei se tenho uma resposta satisfatória, mas olhando para as imagens de satelite do IPMA, parece-me que a depressão começa chegar um bocadinho mais a oeste permitindo assim a entrada de mais ar maritimo de NW o que leva a uma ligeira subida de temperatura (se disse algum disparate/incorrecção que me corrigam se faz favor).
> 
> EDIT: Este _post_ também é válido para o Seguimento Litoral Norte


----------



## The_simpson (10 Fev 2013 às 20:21)

Aqui continua a descer... 4.3°C


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 20:24)

Boas, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *7.0 ºc* ( 17: 05 h)

máxima: *10.6 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *24.0 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 7.5 ºc

Vento NNW: 19 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.3 hpa

Humidade: 80%


*EDIT*: forte aguaceiro neste momento, algumas pedras de granizo a acompanhar..


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2013 às 20:31)

Granizada bem forte que acabou de cair aqui.


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2013 às 20:32)

Estão a semear granizo no estádio do dragão. O jogo foi interrompido pelo árbitro.


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 20:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Granizada bem forte que acabou de cair aqui.



Grande  granizada por aqui.

fui ao terraço e encontrei isto, cá ficam duas fotos acabadas de tirar:














Na rua, nos telhados, também acumulou bastante...

quando saí ao terraço quase caia, escorregando no manto de granizo...


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Fev 2013 às 20:42)

Snifa disse:


> Grande  granizada por aqui.
> 
> fui ao terraço e encontrei isto, cá ficam duas fotos acabadas de tirar:
> 
> ...



Posso partilhar à minha página MeteoMontijo ? Estão perfeitas !


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2013 às 20:43)

O que caiu por aqui foi igual. Conseguia ver bem nos telhados em frente apesar de já estar escuro.


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 20:44)

AndréFrade disse:


> Posso partilhar à minha página MeteoMontijo ? Estão perfeitas !



Sim, podes partilhar, não tem problema...

Entretanto, e com esta granizada,grande queda de temperatura, *5.4 ºc* actuais é a nova mínima do dia


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Fev 2013 às 20:45)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, podes partilhar, não tem problema...



Obrigado. Já está, podes ir ver ! Boa continuação.


----------



## Scuderia (10 Fev 2013 às 20:48)

Tchii isso são pedras 

Belas fotos


----------



## Teles (10 Fev 2013 às 20:49)

Snifa disse:


> Grande  granizada por aqui.
> 
> fui ao terraço e encontrei isto, cá ficam duas fotos acabadas de tirar:
> 
> ...



Caro  Snifa não se trata de granizo mas sim de Saraiva


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 21:07)

Por aqui com 6,2º C e vento calmo.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Fev 2013 às 22:04)

Boa Noite!!!

Será que alguma destas Serras do distrito de Aveiro neva?

*Serra do Buçaco* – *549 m* de altitude
*Serra do Arestal *– *830 m* de altitude
*Serra da Arada *– *1 071 m* de altitude
*Serra da Freita *– *1 085 m *de altitude


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 22:08)

Chego agora a casa, e sigo com 1.8ºc e chuva/neve!!!!!!! que parou por agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Fev 2013 às 22:15)

Boas noites,
por aqui o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros, alguns deles intensos e puxados a vento. A mínima é de *5,1ºC* e a máxima foi de *11,3ºC*. 

O acumulado vai nos *19.4 mm*.


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 22:16)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Chego agora a casa, e sigo com 1.8ºc e chuva/neve!!!!!!! que parou por agora!



Que sorte!  

Por aqui já desceu dos 6.2º aos 5.6º em meia  hora e em pouco mais tempo já subiu até aos 7.5ºC.

Nem mesmo a pequena chuvada de granizo que caiu agora mesmo foi suficiente para baixar a temperatura. A pressão atm. segue nos 1015 Mba e a HR. em 75%.

Não consigo entender estas variâncias de temperatura.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 22:20)

ampa62 disse:


> Que sorte!
> 
> Por aqui já desceu dos 6.2º aos 5.6º em meia  hora e em pouco mais tempo já subiu até aos 7.5ºC.
> 
> ...



Sim são mesmo de estranhar! 

Mas eu vivo entre duas serras, o pilar, e a citania, estou num vale, onde é mais propicio a frio vindo dessas zonas.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2013 às 22:40)

Boa noite

_Neve, isso é uma coisa que a mim não me assiste!_
Para já...

Vão caindo alguns aguaceiros, acompanhados de algum granizo, mas para já de pequena dimensão.
O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado de ONO.
Como já foi dito, as temperaturas ainda não cairam tanto como esperado. Se isto se deve ao facto da depressão estar um pouco mais a oeste que o esperado, isto não é necessariamente mau. Pelo contrário, poderá injectar mais ar frio ao longo da madrugada e manhã do que o modelado e eventualmente mais precipitação.
Vamos acompanhando.

Dados atuais e extremos do dia (até agora):


----------



## DMartins (10 Fev 2013 às 22:41)

Por Guimarães estão neste momento *4.7º* e vai chovendo a espaºos.
Que será que a madrugada nos trará?


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 22:49)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Sim são mesmo de estranhar!
> 
> Mas eu vivo entre duas serras, o pilar, e a citania, estou num vale, onde é mais propicio a frio vindo dessas zonas.



Eu tenho a Serra d'Arga aqui em frente e o Sopo mesmo à beira, mas há dias assim 

Afinal durou tanto a chuvada que a temperatura lá voltou para os 6,2º C. A chuva é bem gelada. Pena é a temperatura ambiente que não ajuda nada.


----------



## The_simpson (10 Fev 2013 às 22:53)

4.6°C e chove...


----------



## DMartins (10 Fev 2013 às 23:19)

The_simpson disse:


> 4.6°C e chove...



A mesma temperatura, mas sem chuva.


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (10 Fev 2013 às 23:20)

Novidades ?? Já alguem avistou o elemento branco ?
O que esperar apartir de agora ?


----------



## Paula (10 Fev 2013 às 23:22)

A temperatura estagnou nos 6.4ºC.
Não chove.


----------



## karkov (10 Fev 2013 às 23:23)

Bem, passei o fim de semana na minha casa de aldeia em Fafe a cerca de 680m de altitude na esperança de ser contemplado... alguma agua/neve nada de mais... arrancamos e os termómetros de ambos os carros anunciavam 1º... fomos descendo descendo e aos chegar a casa, vivo a 200m sobre o nível do mar, contava com 4º... vejamos o que nos tras a noite...


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 23:26)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento.

O acumulado vai em *26.3 mm*

Temperatura actual: 6.3 ºc


----------



## SnowMan (10 Fev 2013 às 23:26)

Com 8.0ºC, por cá chove intensamente com vento forte.
Não esquecer que estou a cerca de 300 metros do mar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2013 às 23:27)

Impressionante, foi a queda de granizo, no Estádio do Dragão, as pedras a saltarem no relvado era bem visível, pelas imagens da Sport Tv1 ao menos deu para matar as saudades do granizo pela tv e trazer um pontinho do dragão.  Boa sorte ao pessoal do norte para o elemento branco que tanto desejam.


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 23:27)

Mais uma saraivada e a temperatura desce para os 5,2º C


----------



## SnowMan (10 Fev 2013 às 23:28)

SnowMan disse:


> Com 8.0ºC, por cá chove intensamente com vento forte.
> Não esquecer que estou a cerca de 300 metros do mar.




Em 5 minutos a temperatura desce para 7,1ºC sem queda de granizo, apenas chuva.


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2013 às 23:28)




----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 23:33)

1.4ºc e ceu limpo!


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2013 às 23:35)

Neste último aguaceiro também caíram alguns calhaus  no início, passando rapidamente a chuva grossa, sigo com *27. 4 mm* acumulados, temperatura desceu para os 5.9 ºc


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (10 Fev 2013 às 23:37)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> 1.4ºc e ceu limpo!



Ela anda perto


----------



## diogortrick (10 Fev 2013 às 23:37)

ampa62 disse:


> Mais uma saraivada e a temperatura desce para os 5,2º C



Na serra de arga é complicado estes fenómenos de neve. O ar do atlântico não ajuda nada. Já ali na zona da Peneda deve estar tudo branquinho.


----------



## SnowMan (10 Fev 2013 às 23:41)

A temperatura continua a cair, agora com 6,6ºC e sem chuva, céu com abertas e sem vento.


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (10 Fev 2013 às 23:53)

O céu está quase limpo , será que vale apena madrugar ?


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2013 às 23:54)

*Ó gente de Paços*, não esmoreçam que a noite é uma menina.
Ainda há muito tempo para que caia alguma coisa.
As condições mais propícias vão-se dar durante a madrugada e início da manhã.
E mesmo que não caia neve, não é o fim do mundo.
Afinal é carnaval e ninguém deve levar a mal...

*Por Penafiel* vai chuviscando agora. O vento é fraco.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Fev 2013 às 23:56)

Paula disse:


> A temperatura estagnou nos 6.4ºC.
> Não chove.



Boa noite Paula,

É verdade a temperatura estagnou também por estas bandas (6.1ºC).

Há pouco uns aguaçeiros mas nada mais, de salientar que apareceram algumas rajadas de vento isoladas.

Na Galiza existe registo de accidente na autoestrada por causa de forte granizada e com alguns feridos perto da portagem de Ferrol: 

"Buenas noches. Estoy en la AP-9, camino de Ferrol y llevo parado más de media hora por un tremendo atasco que se ha formado debido a que a eso de las 22:30 cayó una tremenda granizada que provocó un accidente múltiple con heridos a la altura del último peaje antes de entrar en Ferrol."


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2013 às 23:56)

PaçosDFerreira disse:


> O céu está quase limpo , será que vale apena madrugar ?



Vai continuar a chover, em regime de aguaceiros, nas próximas horas:


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (10 Fev 2013 às 23:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Ó gente de Paços*, não esmoreçam que a noite é uma menina.
> Ainda há muito tempo para que caia alguma coisa.
> As condições mais propícias vão-se dar durante a madrugada e início da manhã.
> E mesmo que não caia neve, não é o fim do mundo.
> ...



À que acreditar porque a neve está a chegar


----------



## ampa62 (10 Fev 2013 às 23:58)

diogortrick disse:


> Na serra de arga é complicado estes fenómenos de neve. O ar do atlântico não ajuda nada. Já ali na zona da Peneda deve estar tudo branquinho.



É bem verdade. Mas há sempre que ter esperança. 

No fecho da edição de hoje com 4,9º C 1016 Mba e 75% Hr. me despeço, desejando que amanhã todos tenham uma alegre surpresa.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Fev 2013 às 00:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Ó gente de Paços*, não esmoreçam que a noite é uma menina.
> Ainda há muito tempo para que caia alguma coisa.
> As condições mais propícias vão-se dar durante a madrugada e início da manhã.
> E mesmo que não caia neve, não é o fim do mundo.
> ...



Ora nem mais.

Fazer direta não me parece ser uma opção certa mas cada um é que sabe se tem a possiblidade para tal mas na minha modesta opinião é preferível fazer nowcasting ao início da manhã com condições mais propícias que fazer nowcasting toda a noite e não se passar nada de extraordinário! 

Durante a noitinha espera-se algumas rajadas moderadas-fortes de W/NW, alguns aguaçeiros.


----------



## diogortrick (11 Fev 2013 às 00:03)

ampa62 disse:


> É bem verdade. Mas há sempre que ter esperança.
> 
> No fecho da edição de hoje com 4,9º C 1016 Mba e 75% Hr. me despeço, desejando que amanhã todos tenham uma alegre surpresa.



Também não te custa nada dar um pulo á Peneda.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Fev 2013 às 00:20)

Por aqui o vento forte vai-me surpreendendo, rajadas bem fortes de NO fazem a chuva bater nas janelas com força. 

Chove moderado/forte há bastante tempo, e o vento dá uma sensação térmica bem desagradável.


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Fev 2013 às 00:28)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Ora nem mais.
> 
> Fazer direta não me parece ser uma opção certa mas cada um é que sabe se tem a possiblidade para tal mas na minha modesta opinião é preferível fazer nowcasting ao início da manhã com condições mais propícias que fazer nowcasting toda a noite e não se passar nada de extraordinário!
> 
> Durante a noitinha espera-se algumas rajadas moderadas-fortes de W/NW, alguns aguaçeiros.



Da última vez fiz nowcasting quase toda a noite e no dia seguinte que realmente valeu a pena só me aptecia dormir...não me arrastava!


----------



## diogortrick (11 Fev 2013 às 00:43)

Pelas imagens de satélite o melhor vai começar agora.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 00:45)

Sim, parece que ainda pode vir algo! agora sigo com 1.3ºc! e ceu nublado!


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (11 Fev 2013 às 00:48)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Sim, parece que ainda pode vir algo! agora sigo com 1.3ºc! e ceu nublado!



A 5 min cairam umas pingas leves que faziam barulho ao bater no chão , eram aguaceiros mesmo fininhos , Ela anda ai


----------



## PAIM2010 (11 Fev 2013 às 00:50)

pelo satélite do eltiempo.es coloca neve a beira do litoral norte entre as 03:00 e as 06:00 da manhã


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 00:50)

PaçosDFerreira disse:


> A 5 min cairam umas pingas leves que faziam barulho ao bater no chão , eram aguaceiros mesmo fininhos , Ela anda ai



Também dei conta de um sleet! vamos a ver!


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2013 às 00:52)

Está a cair um aguaceiro muito forte de água com umas pedrinhas de gelo. Será que no Alto da Maia haverá neve? Fica a 200 e tal metros. Se houvesse ia lá tirar fotos.


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (11 Fev 2013 às 00:52)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Também dei conta de um sleet! vamos a ver!



Eu acredito que neve , e com sorte teremos acumulação


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2013 às 00:53)

A Serra de Santa Justa tem quantos metros? Será que lá haverá alguma coisa?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 00:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Ó gente de Paços*, não esmoreçam que a noite é uma menina.
> Ainda há muito tempo para que caia alguma coisa.
> As condições mais propícias vão-se dar durante a madrugada e início da manhã.
> E mesmo que não caia neve, não é o fim do mundo.
> ...



O sono começa a pesar! E  ela  não vem náh sei se aguento ficar acordado muito mais tempo! xD


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2013 às 00:54)

Acham que pode nevar no Alto da Maia? Tem 200 e tal metros, o Monte de São Miguel o Anjo.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 00:54)

Grande chuveiro agora!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 00:54)

frederico disse:


> Acham que pode nevar no Alto da Maia? Tem 200 e tal metros, o Monte de São Miguel o Anjo.



Não de certeza que não!


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (11 Fev 2013 às 00:55)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Grande chuveiro agora!



Por aqui nada !! Vai relatando isso por ai


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 00:55)

frederico disse:


> A Serra de Santa Justa tem quantos metros? Será que lá haverá alguma coisa?



Anda perto dos 330m + ou -


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2013 às 00:56)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Não de certeza que não!



Qual é o ponto mais alto aqui na zona da Maia acima dos 500 metros?


----------



## ZeppY (11 Fev 2013 às 00:58)

PAIM2010 disse:


> pelo satélite do eltiempo.es coloca neve a beira do litoral norte entre as 03:00 e as 06:00 da manhã



O site dá neve para a Corunha com 7 graus lol

Em Ermesinde cai uma chuva miudinha


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2013 às 00:59)

Fui ao Google e vi Alto de São Jorge em Santo Tirso. Será que aí se apanha alguma coisa? Está acima dos 500 metros.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 00:59)

parece-me que cai agua/neve, não consigo ver bem e a temperatura desce para os 1.2ºc (não entendo tenperaturas tão baixas e nada!!!!)


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (11 Fev 2013 às 01:05)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> parece-me que cai agua/neve, não consigo ver bem e a temperatura desce para os 1.2ºc (não entendo tenperaturas tão baixas e nada!!!!)



Aqui chove bem , parece me cair sleet


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 01:06)

PaçosDFerreira disse:


> Aqui chove bem , parece me cair sleet



Pois aqui parou a a temperatura subiu para os 2.2ºc !


----------



## diogortrick (11 Fev 2013 às 01:07)

Começam agora a baixar as temperaturas.


----------



## PAIM2010 (11 Fev 2013 às 01:08)

vamos esperar para ver, por aqui o frio ta de rachar , mas as estações marcam 7 c mas acredito que estar muito menos..., eu ja vi nevar com 5ºc


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (11 Fev 2013 às 01:09)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Pois aqui parou a a temperatura subiu para os 2.2ºc !



Aqui Também parou , estamos num para arranca , mas temos de realçar que são 1:08 da madrugada e muito ainda esta por vir . Acho que vale apena não dormir


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 01:11)

PaçosDFerreira disse:


> Aqui Também parou , estamos num para arranca , mas temos de realçar que são 1:08 da madrugada e muito ainda esta por vir . Acho que vale apena não dormir



o pior é que o sono pesa! xD temperatura anda no sobe e desce!!! xD 

T atual: 1.7ºc


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (11 Fev 2013 às 01:14)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> o pior é que o sono pesa! xD temperatura anda no sobe e desce!!! xD
> 
> T atual: 1.7ºc



Pois pesa, mas temos de aproveitar as hipóteses


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 01:21)

Começa a chuva outra vez!


----------



## ZeppY (11 Fev 2013 às 01:25)

Aguaceiro inicialmente de granizo passando a uma chuva muito muito gelada


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (11 Fev 2013 às 01:25)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Começa a chuva outra vez!



aqui tambem


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 01:26)

Agua neve sem duvida! Quando bate nos vidros desfaz-se em gelo!


----------



## PAIM2010 (11 Fev 2013 às 01:27)

neste momento tudo é possivel , e arisco a dizer se esta frente fria entrar e estacionar antes das 3 da manha, poderá a nevar em cotas proxima de 0


----------



## Stinger (11 Fev 2013 às 01:27)

Aqui tambem caiu sleet algo do genero mas era muito escassa no meio de tanta chuva


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 01:30)

PAIM2010 disse:


> neste momento tudo é possivel , e arisco a dizer se esta frente fria entrar e estacionar antes das 3 da manha, poderá a nevar em cotas proxima de 0



isso é mesmo possivel? :O


----------



## ZeppY (11 Fev 2013 às 01:30)

Stinger disse:


> Aqui tambem caiu sleet algo do genero mas era muito escassa no meio de tanta chuva



Bem me pareceu quando diminuiu de intensidade notava-se alguma coisita


----------



## ZeppY (11 Fev 2013 às 01:31)

Com o vento a sensação térmica é mesmo bastante desagradável e atrevo-me a dizer que tá nos 0 ou ate negativos


----------



## João Pedro (11 Fev 2013 às 01:31)

Volta a chover no porto, acompanhada de algum granizo. Está um frio de rachar!


----------



## PAIM2010 (11 Fev 2013 às 01:32)

depende se a temperatura se mativer entre 4 e 0 por 2 a 3 horas


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 01:33)

Calma!!! A cotas 0 é IMPOSSIVEL de nevar!!! só acima dos 300/400m se tudo correr bem!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Fev 2013 às 01:34)

frederico disse:


> Fui ao Google e vi Alto de São Jorge em Santo Tirso. Será que aí se apanha alguma coisa? Está acima dos 500 metros.



Penso que em qualquer elevação que esteja próxima do litoral, torna-se difícil de ver alguma coisa a cair por lá, até podem cair uns flocos, mas nada que dê para acumular. É como o caso do Sameiro, que é uma montanha muito próxima do mar, sendo desta forma exposta a muito ar marítimo, o que põe fim à possibilidade de queda de neve. É verdade que em 2009 caiu lá neve com fartura, mas isso era outra história, o ar frio vinha de norte, não transportava tanto ar do oceano. Agora num evento como este só mesmo em serras mais resguardadas.


----------



## PAIM2010 (11 Fev 2013 às 01:36)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Calma!!! A cotas 0 é IMPOSSIVEL de nevar!!! só acima dos 300/400m se tudo correr bem!



vamos ver ...vai ta muito frio até a madrugada de terça feira...volta a chover com algum granizo


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2013 às 01:38)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Penso que em qualquer elevação que esteja próxima do litoral, torna-se difícil de ver alguma coisa a cair por lá, até podem cair uns flocos, mas nada que dê para acumular. É como o caso do Sameiro, que é uma montanha muito próxima do mar, sendo desta forma exposta a muito ar marítimo, o que põe fim à possibilidade de queda de neve. É verdade que em 2009 caiu lá neve com fartura, mas isso era outra história, o ar frio vinha de norte, não transportava tanto ar do oceano. Agora num evento como este só mesmo em serras mais resguardadas.



Pena. Só Marão então. E fica longe.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 01:42)

PAIM2010 disse:


> vamos ver ...vai ta muito frio até a madrugada de terça feira...volta a chover com algum granizo



Entradas frias para dar origem a neve a cotas ~0m, tem de vir mais de norte, esta (como já muitas vezes aqui foi referido) traz com ela muito ar maritimo, a cotas 0m a probabilidade de nevar é de 0%!


----------



## ZeppY (11 Fev 2013 às 01:45)

Caiu um aguaceiro bem frio aqui novamente e a cada aguaceiro sensação térmica cada vez mais fria com o vento


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (11 Fev 2013 às 02:02)

Vou ter de dormir um bocado , ás 5 da manha estou de novo aqui para ver o que se passa  
Esperemos que amanha Seja um dia Branco


----------



## Stinger (11 Fev 2013 às 04:28)

Por aqui um aguaceiro só de granizo do inicio ao fim , ficou tudo branco mas já tende a derreter


----------



## DMartins (11 Fev 2013 às 06:21)

Bom dia!!

6:20 da manhã,
*2.5º*
...céu limpo... bahh 

EDIT- 6:45

Recomeça a chover.
*2.4º*
Estou ansioso por ver a Penha a luz do dia....

EDIT: 7:35

*2º*

Céu limpo...

Venha de lá esse sol que isto já deu o que tinha a dar... nada. Nem na Penha, a 600mts de altitude...


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2013 às 07:46)

Acordei por volta das sete da manha e para minha surpresa constato que tava tudo branco... Uma finíssima camada mas já serve para matar o vicio...
O sensor do carro marca 0.7º pelo que acredito que possa nevar mais...Para já ceu limpo...


----------



## DMartins (11 Fev 2013 às 08:01)

Retiro o que disse. Vê-se uma camada pequena em certos sítios da Penha. Irrisório...
Aproxima-se céu muito escuro...
*+2.1º*
Neva na Montanha da Penha com alguma intensidade

EDIT: 8.21
Água neve em Guimarães...
Parou. A temperatura desceu para 1.8º


----------



## dlourenco (11 Fev 2013 às 08:39)

Em Vieira do Minho, Sanguinhedo tudo branquinho  logo ponho fotos. 

Em Braga caiu alguma coisa?


----------



## DMartins (11 Fev 2013 às 09:09)

Neva em Guimarães

9h-
Parou mas aproximam-se novamente nuvens escuras. logo ponho um pequeno vídeo. Nevou durante 10 minutinhos na cidade, na Penha deve ter mais um pouco já...

Atual: 2.2º


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2013 às 09:17)

Por aqui nevou meia hora por vezes com intensidade mas não pegou...
temp atual 1.7º C


----------



## diogortrick (11 Fev 2013 às 09:22)

Alguém sabe como está a peneda?


----------



## white_wolf (11 Fev 2013 às 09:22)

Grande aguaceiro de gelo pelo Porto!


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2013 às 09:26)

Bom dia

_Oh, não neva! Não pode ser...que infeliz que sou. Bolas! Vou-me atirar ao chão. Que raio! Vou começar a chorar...Ahhh? Caiu um pouco de neve? Ah sim? Ah, menos mal. Mas quando? Depois das 8h? Que pena...Não estava por cá para ver.
Alguns carros ainda apresentam uma camadita de gelo. Interessante...Afinal caiu qualquer coisa, mas eu não estava aqui para ver. Bem, já não fico tão triste...Bem melhor assim, sempre caiu alguma coisa abaixo dos 400 metros. Sim, entre os 300 e os 350 metros de altitude nevou. Foi pouco mas caiu. Com água-neve por vezes. Não vi...mas foi LINDO!!! É o que me dizem, mas para mim basta. FANTÁSTICO! Pensava que com a *actualização do IM*, às *01.44h*, prevendo cotas de neve entre os 400-600 metros nada aconteceria hoje. Que EMOÇÃO, nevou aqui na minha terra!_

Bem, não se pode pedir tudo, e apesar de não ter observado a queda de neve aqui em Paços, pelo caminho de Penafiel até cá (08.30h) observei a queda de água-neve. Já aqui em Paços vi carros (porque as superfícies metálicas e vidros arrefecidos o permitem) com gelo em cima, típicamente neve a descongelar. Claro que no chão e estradas nada observei.

Recomeça precisamente agora a chover, aguardo ansioso o que se passará a seguir. Mas com 5,0ºC dificilmente verei mais que água-neve...

*Atual
T: 5,0ºC
Hr: 73%
P.Orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1016,0 hPa
Vento médio: 9,7 km\h de N
Rajada: 19,4 km\h​*


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2013 às 09:33)

Volta a nevar por aqui


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2013 às 09:34)

Grande queda de granizo por aqui, acumulou bastante nos telhados e carros...


----------



## DMartins (11 Fev 2013 às 09:38)

Neva por cá:


----------



## vinc7e (11 Fev 2013 às 09:44)

Por volta das 8.45 apanhei um aguaceiro de agua-neve em Braga. No Sameiro nevava com bastante intensidade e com acumulação modesta das superfícies menos encharcadas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2013 às 09:55)

Por agora abertas e 2.7º C talvez não neve mais....
...ou talvez neve


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2013 às 10:00)

desculpem as sucessivas postagens mas tenho que realçar isto: a temperatura quando há uma aberta sobe rapidamente mas depois desce outra vez há pouco 3ºC agora 1.7ºC


----------



## white_wolf (11 Fev 2013 às 10:07)

Pelo porto, bastante frio! 
A chuva miudinha que caí, parece que traz algo com ela!  
Não nos podemos queixar da percipitação, aqui bastante abundante!


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2013 às 10:12)

Snifa disse:


> Grande queda de granizo por aqui, acumulou bastante nos telhados e carros...



Cá ficam duas fotos que tirei há pouco ( telemóvel )











Está frio, sigo com *5.0 ºc*


----------



## PAIM2010 (11 Fev 2013 às 10:25)

estes sites estão loucos , estou com informação que estar nevando aqui no porto e arredores....


----------



## Paula (11 Fev 2013 às 10:27)

Bom dia!

5.9ºC e alguns chuviscos.

Aos mais entendidos na matéria pergunto: já que dizem que caiu alguma neve no Sameiro esta manhã, acham que poderá cair mais qualquer coisa pela tarde?


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 10:29)

PAIM2010 disse:


> estes sites estão loucos , estou com informação que estar nevando aqui no porto e arredores....



abocado fui ver por curiosidade o que dizia o tempo na sapo, porque não confio minimamente naquilo, e dizia que nevava no porto e em aveiro com 8º e 9º C


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2013 às 10:31)

david 6 disse:


> abocado fui ver por curiosidade o que dizia o tempo na sapo, porque não confio minimamente naquilo, e dizia que nevava no porto e em aveiro com 8º e 9º C



Os sites com previsão actual baseada em outputs simples de modelos, sejam eles quais forem, tem uma fiabilidade nula.


----------



## PauloSR (11 Fev 2013 às 10:33)

Bom dia!

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso (centro) apenas aguaceiros.

Neve só no Monte de São Madede (Frades), zona de Oliveira (Diverlanhoso), Serzedelo (limite do concelho com Vieira do Minho) e Monte do Merouço (zona do alto de Sobradelo da Goma).

De momento 6ºC e o sol faz mais uma vez a sua aparição.


----------



## PAIM2010 (11 Fev 2013 às 10:35)

david 6 disse:


> abocado fui ver por curiosidade o que dizia o tempo na sapo, porque não confio minimamente naquilo, e dizia que nevava no porto e em aveiro com 8º e 9º C



quanto a neve ela não caiu de certeza, mas a temperatura deve andar a beira dos 4ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2013 às 10:36)

*bom dia nevou em baltar a 15 km do porto!!*
cota 350 sendo que a 450 os flocos eram bem grandes pena nao pegar...


----------



## dlourenco (11 Fev 2013 às 10:42)

Saí de Sanguinhedo (Vieira do Minho) por volta das 9h40 e caía neve pura com bastante intensidade, mesmo na vila e por aí em diante até às Cerdeirinhas com bastante acumulação. Até na estrada pegava! Excelente evento  

A partir de Rendufinho nem água-neve nem acumulação. Depois de ver aquele cenário, ainda estava esperançoso de ver algo em Braga, mas zero :s

mais logo, fotos e videos


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2013 às 10:50)

Nao me lembro de uma situação assim...
Começou a chover com intensidade mas pouco depois foi substituída pela neve...
Vai caindo neve pura...


----------



## Paula (11 Fev 2013 às 10:53)

Meteofan disse:


> Nao me lembro de uma situação assim...
> Começou a chover com intensidade mas pouco depois foi substituída pela neve...
> Vai caindo neve pura...



Tira fotos


----------



## João Pedro (11 Fev 2013 às 10:57)

Bom dia,
De momento algum sol por aqui. Nada de muito relevante a assinalar, infelizmente, com excepção do granizo que caiu pelas 9h20. 

Acho que por aqui só mesmo o mar é que nos deve dar algumas alegrias hoje!  Não tarda muito lá estarei batidinho na Foz!


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2013 às 11:03)

Neste momento a neve parou...
Se voltar a nevar vou tirar fotos com o telemóvel que não tem uma camara assim tao boa espero que de..
Sigo com 2.9º C


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2013 às 11:10)

Esta manhã num jardim aqui do Porto:






Foto tirada do facebook ( foto de Paulo Ferreira)


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 11:38)

Acordo agora e qual é o meu espanto está a nevar em freamunde!!!!!


----------



## dlourenco (11 Fev 2013 às 11:42)

9h40, autêntica "tempestade"  peço desculpa pela falta de estabilização e o áudio, mas foi durante a condução  ver a 720 ou 1080p






 às 8h30


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2013 às 11:51)

Desculpem o offtopic mas como se colocam fotos?


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Fev 2013 às 11:53)

Brutais fotos, obrigado a todos pelas partilhas !


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2013 às 11:56)

Meteofan disse:


> Desculpem o offtopic mas como se colocam fotos?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html   (várias opções disponíveis ao longo do tópico)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2013 às 11:59)

por valongo mais um aguaceiro a caminho do interior 5.5 ºc

neste momento a cota de neve ja andara por volta dos 500 / 600 M


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Fev 2013 às 12:14)

Chuva e granizo á mistura


----------



## Andre Barbosa (11 Fev 2013 às 12:23)

Haverá probabilidade de cair alguma coisa na zona de Braga, de tarde/noite?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2013 às 12:27)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Haverá probabilidade de cair alguma coisa na zona de Braga, de tarde/noite?



Nao! so mesmo acima dos 800 M


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2013 às 12:37)

5 º C este evento não vai dar mais neve aqui.... para já ceu pouco nublado...


----------



## supercell (11 Fev 2013 às 12:48)

o céu esta negro do lado norte, parece que vem lá uma grande granizada...


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2013 às 13:10)

Começou a cair granizo por Matosinhos.


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2013 às 13:11)

Veterano disse:


> Começou a cair granizo por Matosinhos.



Por aqui também...

E cai com força!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 13:17)

Forte chuvada, que passou a neve durante 1/2 minutos e depois a granizo!!!


----------



## Falkor (11 Fev 2013 às 13:20)

Cai granizo por este lados


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2013 às 13:30)

Depois da granizada, descida de temperatura, *6.0 ºc* actuais 

Ainda não houve esta manhã um único aguaceiro que não largasse saraiva ou granizo...


----------



## João Pedro (11 Fev 2013 às 13:32)

Excelentes registos! 
@ dlourenco: que loucura! 

Caiu uma granizada há cerca de 10 minutos.


----------



## budah (11 Fev 2013 às 13:40)

Boas.

Hoje de manhã na estrada nacional entre Fafe - Cabeceiras de Basto, na zona do Lameiro, o cenário era este:


----------



## Scuderia (11 Fev 2013 às 13:50)

Que lindo  

Obrigado pela partilha.

Vamos ver se aguenta até amanha de manha


----------



## Paula (11 Fev 2013 às 13:53)

Boa tarde!

Por Braga, centro, alguns aguaceiros. Granizo não passou por aqui. 
Por agora algumas abertas e 8.0ºC.

Boas fotos, pessoal. Ao menos alguém que tenha registado alguma coisa


----------



## João Pedro (11 Fev 2013 às 14:12)

Fantásticas budah, obrigado!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Fev 2013 às 14:44)

dlourenco disse:


> Neve @ Vieira do Minho 11/02/13 - YouTube
> 
> 9h40, autêntica "tempestade"  peço desculpa pela falta de estabilização e o áudio, mas foi durante a condução  ver a 720 ou 1080p
> 
> ...




Parabéns dlourenco, excelente video


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Fev 2013 às 14:49)

DMartins disse:


> Neva por cá:
> 
> http://youtu.be/_Lg4ULhKDWI



Bom registo DMartins, engraçado de ver farrapos de neve pela cidade de GMR.

Qual é a elevação (msnm) do local onde filmaste?

Abraço


----------



## PauloSR (11 Fev 2013 às 14:54)

Boa tarde!

Bonitos registos malta  Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, por volta das 13h40 caiu bastante granizo. A temperatura desceu 3ºC (dos 8ºC até aos 5ºC)...

Agora reina o sol. 9,5ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2013 às 15:25)

Bem, mas que pasmaceira....Não chove desde o meio dia e a temperatura subiu para os 6º C


----------



## dlourenco (11 Fev 2013 às 15:32)

Saravaida agora em Braga, finalmente


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Fev 2013 às 15:39)

dlourenco disse:


> Saravaida agora em Braga, finalmente



Passou de raspão por aqui, ainda caíram umas pedrinhas. 

Belos registos pessoal, afinal a neve ainda proporcionou algumas surpresas.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Fev 2013 às 15:43)

dlourenco disse:


> Saravaida agora em Braga, finalmente



Fotos


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 15:43)

esta gente ai para cima só neve e granizo e eu só levo com meia dúzia de pingos, ainda tinha esperança de umas pedritas (granizo) mas nem isso consigo ver  estou mesmo triste


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2013 às 15:48)

Belos registos do Litoral Norte. 

Continuação de bom seguimento não nos deixem sem noticias.


----------



## vegastar (11 Fev 2013 às 16:03)

Esta manhã pelas 11:30 no topo da Penha em guimarães:






Também tenho um video, vou tentar colocar no YouTube através do telemóvel.


----------



## ogalo (11 Fev 2013 às 17:16)

Por volta das 11 horas em brufe .(terras de bouro )

















Cortinhas (perto de brufe)


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2013 às 17:23)

com esta não contava há pouco um aguaceiro de neve aqui... 4º C


----------



## Scuderia (11 Fev 2013 às 17:23)

Lindas estas fotos  

Espero amanha apanhar muita neve


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2013 às 17:24)

Mais uma queda de Granizo/Saraiva  por aqui, cá ficam as fotos:






















Está um gelo na rua , sigo com *6.0 ºc*


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2013 às 17:28)

ogalo disse:


>



Belo contraste, o negro granítico e o branco da neve.


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2013 às 17:32)

ogalo disse:


> Por volta das 11 horas em brufe .(terras de bouro )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelentes fotos Ogalo, que bela acumulação em Brufe


----------



## N_Fig (11 Fev 2013 às 18:16)

Alguém tem imagens do aguaceiro de granizo ontem, aquele que parou o jogo do Porto?


----------



## Paula (11 Fev 2013 às 18:22)

Boas!

Tarde marcada por aguaceiros fracos.
Por volta das 15:30h ainda caiu um aguaceiro de granizo.

Por agora céu muito nublado e 6.8ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2013 às 18:44)

Pergunto aos mais entendidos da matéria:Sera possível cair neve esta noite aqui a 500 m de altitude. O meu primo nunca viu nevar e gostava de ver será que vale a pena dizer-lhe para vir? Ele mora a 25 km de distancia. não queria fazer os pais dele desperdiçar gasolina...


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2013 às 18:48)

Meteofan disse:


> Pergunto aos mais entendidos da matéria:Sera possível cair neve esta noite aqui a 500 m de altitude. O meu primo nunca viu nevar e gostava de ver será que vale a pena dizer-lhe para vir? Ele mora a 25 km de distancia. não queria fazer os pais dele desperdiçar gasolina...



A cota de neve está a subir pelo que é muito difícil nevar a essa cota.


----------



## budah (11 Fev 2013 às 18:53)

vegastar disse:


> Esta manhã pelas 11:30 no topo da Penha em guimarães:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estive nesse mesmo sitio e a essa hora, aliás, estava parado ao lado desse carro!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Fev 2013 às 19:49)

Que belas fotos por aqui vão. 

Por aqui o máximo que poderia registar eram nuvens e chuva, nem granizo decente apareceu. 
O dia foi marcado por aguaceiros fracos, que pela tarde tornaram-se pouco frequentes. A mínima é de *3,2ºC* e a máxima foi de *10ºC*. 

O acumulado é de *9.1 mm*.


----------



## budah (11 Fev 2013 às 20:03)

Deixo também um vídeo de hoje, é um complemento das fotos que já postei 

Sentido Arco de Baúlhe - Fafe.


----------



## vegastar (11 Fev 2013 às 20:18)

budah disse:


> Estive nesse mesmo sitio e a essa hora, aliás, estava parado ao lado desse carro!



Nas duas horas que lá estive passou por lá imensa gente. Fiz bem em esperar depois de às 10:00 ter nevado um pouco, pois o episódio das 11:30 foi brutal.

O vídeo:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Fev 2013 às 20:36)

Snifa disse:


> Excelentes fotos Ogalo, que bela acumulação em Brufe



Isto sim! Uma nevada! Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## diogortrick (11 Fev 2013 às 20:42)

Andei pela zona da Peneda. Parque de campismo de Travanca para quem conhece e foi muito bom. Muita neve acumulada e nevou durante a tarde inteira.


----------



## ampa62 (11 Fev 2013 às 21:11)

Boa noite, sigo por aqui com 4,4º C. Esta tarde passei por Lamas de Mouro, a temperatura atingiu os 0ºC e nevava sem grande intensidade. O panorama era bastante interessante com boa acumulação. Amanhã coloco aqui umas fotos.


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Fev 2013 às 21:19)

Por cá 5,3C...


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2013 às 22:34)

Boas,

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *3.8 ºc* 

máxima: *8.6 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *8.4 mm*


*Actual*

temp: 6.1 ºc 

Vento NW: 13 Km/h

Pressão:1019.8 hpa

Humidade: 92%

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro.


----------



## Z13 (11 Fev 2013 às 22:45)

Muito boas as fotos de Brufe...!

Excelentes acumulações!


----------



## boneli (11 Fev 2013 às 23:15)

Boa noite. Ontem depois de uma semana de férias em Lisboa decidi ir dormir a Trancoso!!!!
Acertei na muche. Antes ainda passei pela Guarda por volta das 5 da tarde mas apenas chuva e muito vento.
Cheguei a Trancoso por volta das 6 e quando sai á rua para jantar começou a nevar!!! Nevou durante a noite e de manhã um manto de neve!
Sai de Trancoso em direção a Torre de Moncorvo e nada de neve...nem ponta. Quando cheguei a Vila Real ou Marão ou Alvão. Bem decidi ir pelo Alvão e até Fafe nevava. Notava-se que nos montes da zona de Fafe também tinha nevado bem. Tirei muitas fotos e amanhã com calma a ver coloco algumas.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2013 às 23:48)

*Castro Laboreiro com neve*


Valença TV

*Neve voltou a Guimarães quatro anos depois*


guimaraestv


----------



## jpmartins (12 Fev 2013 às 00:27)

Boa noite

Dados do dia 11

Tmax.11.1ºC
Tmin.5.1ºC

Rajada max.62km/h
Precipitação: 6.1mm
______________
Temp. atual: 7.3ºC


----------



## João Pedro (12 Fev 2013 às 01:01)

Grande nevão em Castro Laboreiro! Fantástico. 

Muito frio por aqui, 5ºC.


----------



## mirra (12 Fev 2013 às 01:02)

Boas pessoal...

Hoje de manha vou dar uma volta a ver se apanho ainda alguma neve...

alguma sugestão? aqui perto de guimarães?


----------



## João Pedro (12 Fev 2013 às 01:04)

Acho que o mais seguro, e perto de Guimarães, será mesmo o Gerês!


----------



## GabKoost (12 Fev 2013 às 04:38)

Gerofil disse:


> guimaraestv



Tenho horror ao termo "clima mediterrânico". E ainda pior quando se generaliza o país inteiro sob esta alcunha. 

De mediterrânico, o clima do NO não tem muito. E em termos paisagísticos, geográficos, geológicos, agrícolas, florestais e culturais, ainda muito menos. Assim o disse o grande Orlando Ribeiro.

E acerca da Neve, este não é um fenómeno raro. Não sei de onde vem a ideia de que é uma coisa "de outros países".

Que eu saiba, neve TODOS OS ANOS no Noroeste de Portugal. Não é preciso ir a trás os montes ou à Serra da Estrela.

Concelhos como Vieira do Minho, Terras de Bouro, Fafe, Póvoa de Lanhoso, Arcos de Valdevez, Ponte da Barca, Montalegre, etc etc etc, registam eventos de neve anualmente.

Mesmo aqui em baixo, nos vales onde não neva todos os anos, posso ver serras cobertas mais ou menos perto TODOS OS ANOS.

Portanto acho estranho considerar Neve como "uma coisa de outros países". Na verdade, acho inacreditável.

E, pessoalmente, se morasse em Gaia e quisesse ver Neve, há centenas de locais muito mais propícios do que a Penha que tem uma altitude limite para as cotas que normalmente nos assistem e, ainda por cima, está exposta a vento marítimo.


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2013 às 07:26)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *3.6 ºc *

neste momento 4.2 ºc 

tempo frio , céu encoberto


----------



## Paula (12 Fev 2013 às 14:10)

Boa tarde.

Alguém me pode dizer se em Terras de Bouro, esta tarde, poderei encontrar alguma neve?
Obrigada.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2013 às 14:24)

GabKoost disse:


> Tenho horror ao termo "clima mediterrânico". E ainda pior quando se generaliza o país inteiro sob esta alcunha. De mediterrânico, o clima do NO não tem muito. E em termos paisagísticos, geográficos, geológicos, agrícolas, florestais e culturais, ainda muito menos. Assim o disse o grande Orlando Ribeiro.
> E acerca da Neve, este não é um fenómeno raro. Não sei de onde vem a ideia de que é uma coisa "de outros países".



Ok, eu só coloquei o vídeo mais pelas imagens; de resto até concordo com os teus comentários.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Fev 2013 às 14:25)

GabKoost disse:


> Tenho horror ao termo "clima mediterrânico". E ainda pior quando se generaliza o país inteiro sob esta alcunha.
> 
> De mediterrânico, o clima do NO não tem muito. E em termos paisagísticos, geográficos, geológicos, agrícolas, florestais e culturais, ainda muito menos. Assim o disse o grande Orlando Ribeiro.
> 
> ...


 
Mas é, e a neve não tem nada a ver, para que saibas esta a nevar em veneza a cota zero mais mediterraneo não pode ser


----------



## camrov8 (12 Fev 2013 às 14:26)

fui a freita ontem e estava coberta de neve


----------



## jpmartins (12 Fev 2013 às 15:24)

Boa tarde

Por aqui vai chuviscando. precipitação até ao momento 0.4mm.

Temp. atual 10.4ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Fev 2013 às 16:00)

Boas,
por aqui o dia apresenta-se encoberto, e chuvisca já há algum tempo. 

A mínima foi de *2,7ºC*, o que foi um pouco doloroso para quem esteve pelas ruas em festas de Carnaval, como foi o meu caso.


----------



## Paula (12 Fev 2013 às 20:42)

Boa noite.

Esta tarde fui atrás da neve e não é que acabei por encontrá-la? 
Em Brufe, Terras de Bouro, ainda havia imensa neve embora estivesse imenso nevoeiro e a chuviscar. 

Ficam aqui alguns registos, não tão bons como os que outros colegas já aqui postaram, pois já havia derretido alguma neve. Peço desculpa pela qualidade de algumas fotos.


----------



## ampa62 (13 Fev 2013 às 00:17)

Cubalhão - (Lamas de Mouro) 2013-02-11


----------



## ampa62 (13 Fev 2013 às 00:20)

E mais uma foto a caminho de Lamas de Mouro.


----------



## dgstorm (13 Fev 2013 às 01:08)

Ontem tambem estive por Mixões da Serra e Brufe, deixo aqui os meus registos!


----------



## dgstorm (13 Fev 2013 às 01:15)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dgstorm (13 Fev 2013 às 01:17)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ampa62 (13 Fev 2013 às 17:41)

Viva, alguém sentiu um sismo aqui no Porto? As 17.20 aprox.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (13 Fev 2013 às 18:17)

ampa62 disse:


> Viva, alguém sentiu um sismo aqui no Porto? As 17.20 aprox.



Sim! O prédio onde vivo tremeu todo!


----------



## Scuderia (13 Fev 2013 às 18:18)

Abalo jeitoso, pensei que alguém estava usar dinamite próximo de mim.

Como logo a seguir passou um boieng 747 cargeiro em modo aproximação ao aeroporto ainda fiquei na duvida.


----------



## xes (13 Fev 2013 às 18:23)

o sismos já esta a ser comentado no topico dos sismos.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Fev 2013 às 19:00)

ampa62 disse:


> Viva, alguém sentiu um sismo aqui no Porto? As 17.20 aprox.



Por cá (Braga Sul) foi sentido (grande e potente barrulho) as 17H23!!! Está a ser comentado no tópico apropriado (sismos).

Cmps.


----------



## GabKoost (13 Fev 2013 às 19:33)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Por cá (Braga Sul) foi sentido (grande e potente barrulho) as 17H23!!! Está a ser comentado no tópico apropriado (sismos).
> 
> Cmps.



Por aqui, nao senti nada. Nem os meus pais, nem irmao, nem pessoal a quem perguntei no café...


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Fev 2013 às 22:25)

Boas noites,
Por aqui o dia foi marcado pela nebulosidade na parte da manhã, pela tarde o céu limpou parcialmente e até esteve bem ameno. 
A máxima tocou nos *15,3ºC* e ainda acumulei *0,9 mm*.

Ps: não senti o sismo.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Fev 2013 às 23:53)

Boa noite

Temp. atual:9.9ºC
Temp. max.16.6ºC

Precipitação: 0.2mm


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2013 às 07:19)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *3.6 ºc* 

Neste momento 3.8 ºc e um nevoeiro gelado vindo de Leste


----------



## Veterano (14 Fev 2013 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Por Matosinhos nem sombra de nevoeiro, com céu limpo e 7,2º, vento fraco. O nevoeiro parece estar, como é normal, sobre o rio Douro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Fev 2013 às 13:18)

Boas,
por aqui mínima de *1,9ºC*. 

Por agora o céu está limpo e está um sol daqueles, a tarde será bem agradável.


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2013 às 21:03)

Boas noites, 

a mínima ainda desceu aos *3.2 ºc* ( às 08:02 h)

Máxima: *14.7 ºc* 


*Actual*

temp: 9.6 ºc 

Vento NNE: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.2 hpa

Humidade: 84%

O dia começou frio, com bancos de nevoeiro vindos de Leste...durante a tarde, temperatura agradável, céu com alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Fev 2013 às 01:06)

Depois destes poucos dias de sol pela Bracara Augusta a precipitação estará de volta ao Minho à partir de Domingo (17 FEV) à tarde se tudo correr dentro do previsto até ao FDS (23-34 FEV).

Estou para ver quantos mm's vamos totalizar na próxima semana, o mês de Fevereiro na nossa zona pode não ficar dentro da média, tudo depende da pluviosidade dos próximos dias.


----------



## Veterano (15 Fev 2013 às 08:52)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu apenas com algumas nuvens altas, 8,6º e vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Fev 2013 às 18:47)

Bom fim de tarde
Ui, tenho andado um pouco desaparecido. 

De manhã o sol ainda brilhou, mas a partir do início da tarde as nuvens médias entraram e o sol só se viu timidamente, com queda na temperatura\sensação térmica (que até era bem agradável).
Agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco, predominante de SO. (até meio da tarde ainda soprou moderado).

Dados atuais (há minutos) e extremos do dia:






Lá fiz mais uma limpeza ao pluviómetro - talvez trabalhe bastante durante os próximos tempos...

Continuação de bom fim de semana


----------



## jpmartins (17 Fev 2013 às 12:24)

Bom dia,

A chuva de regresso, registei até ao momento 3.8mm.

temp. atual 11.4○C


----------



## jpmartins (17 Fev 2013 às 17:57)

A chuva tem marcado presença esta tarde, até ao momento 10.8mm.

Tatual 12.9ºC


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2013 às 18:11)

Boas tardes, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *8.3 ºc* 

máxima:* 11.3 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *12.4 mm*


*Actual*

temp: 11.1 ºc 

Vento SSW: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1010.2 hpa

Humidade: 96%

Dia com chuva por vezes moderada , de momento céu encoberto e chuviscos.

sigo com *64.9 mm* este mês.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Fev 2013 às 21:03)

Boa noite

O céu mantêm-se muito nublado a encoberto e o vento sopra fraco.
Por vezes chuvisca.
Da parte da tarde tivemos períodos de chuva moderada.
O acumulado de precipitação do dia é de *21,1 mm*.

*Tmín: 7,7ºC (05.00h)
Tmáx: 12,0ºC (18.10h)

Atual
T: 11,4ºC
Hr: 93%
P.Orvalho: 10,0ºC
Pressão atm.: 1010,0 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 6,5 km\h​*
Boa semana
E que venha a ANIMAÇÃO...


----------



## supercell (17 Fev 2013 às 21:50)

Depois de um dia marcado pela chuva, brilha agora a lua com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Fev 2013 às 22:07)

Boa noite

Há poucos minutos caiu um aguaceiro moderado mas de curta duração.
O acumulado de hoje subiu para *23,1 mm*.

*Tatual: 11,2ºC
Hr: 92%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Fev 2013 às 23:09)

Boas noites,
Por aqui a manhã foi marcada pela chuva, no geral moderada, já pela tarde intensificou bastante, cheguei a ter largos minutos de chuva bem forte. 

Mais alguém não consegue aceder ao gráficos de observação do ipma ?
Nos dias que dá mais jeito aquilo pifa.


----------



## Veterano (18 Fev 2013 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Início da semana com céu encoberto, para já sem chuva. Estão 10,2º em Matosinhos, com vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (18 Fev 2013 às 08:46)

Bons dias, 

um aguaceiro intenso ao princípio da madrugada acumulou *3.0 mm* 

Neste momento céu muito nublado, sem chuva.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Fev 2013 às 19:12)

Boa tarde

Alguns aguaceiros de madrugada que rendeu 1.52 mm.
Neste momento céu muito nublado, temp. atual 13.4ºC.

Tmin. 9.1ºC


----------



## Veterano (19 Fev 2013 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Chuviscos esporádicos, céu cinzento com 10,6º e vento fraco é o panorama por agora.


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2013 às 08:47)

Bons dias, 

por aqui alguma chuva acumulou até ao momento *2.0 mm*

Está fresco, 8.9 ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2013 às 14:48)

Boas, 

começa a chover por aqui


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2013 às 21:36)

Boa noite,

Temp. atual 12.2ºC
Temp. max. 14.6ºC

Precipitação: 0.2mm


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2013 às 07:18)

Bons dias, 

por aqui chuva, o acumulado vai em *6.6 mm* até ao momento.

temperatura : 10.9 ºc  ( mínima até ao momento *9.3 ºc* )

céu encoberto.


----------



## Veterano (21 Fev 2013 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Chuviscos por Matosinhos, com 13,2º, temperatura quase Primaveril!


----------



## jpmartins (21 Fev 2013 às 08:42)

Bom dia


Desde as 00h - 10.2mm


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2013 às 08:49)

Bela chuvada neste momento, pelo satélite uma frente aproxima-se , não é muito extensa mas pode dar bons acumulados..


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Fev 2013 às 10:12)

Bom dia

Durante a noite tivemos períodos de chuva moderada (mas não dei conta de nada...).
Agora pela manhã períodos de chuviscos.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado.
O acumulado da madrugada é de *11,7 mm*.

*Atual
T: 12,9ºC
Hr: 93%
P.Orvalho: 12,0ºC
Pressão: 1010,0 hPa
Vento médio: 6,8 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 16,9 km\h​*


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2013 às 14:09)

Malta ai do norte, talvez tenham alguma sorte agora a partir do fim da tarde, essencialmente litoral.


E amanhã o dia será mais activo...






stormy disse:


> Amarelo
> 
> - Aguaceiros/trovoadas localmente moderados.
> - Precipitação por vezes forte ( 20-25mm/h).
> - Vento até 70km.h.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Fev 2013 às 15:13)

Animação a caminho!


----------



## dlourenco (21 Fev 2013 às 15:14)

Finalmente, vai chovendo em condições em Braga  mas já está a parar...


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Fev 2013 às 15:16)

Que carga de água por aqui, aguaceiro muito forte!


----------



## dlourenco (21 Fev 2013 às 16:29)

Que diluvio em Braga, ja esta tudo inundado no centro (ruas) ! em pouco mais de 5min


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Fev 2013 às 16:39)

dlourenco disse:


> Que diluvio em Braga, ja esta tudo inundado no centro (ruas) ! em pouco mais de 5min



Que tarde de loucos, de facto os aguaceiros tem sido fortíssimos.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2013 às 16:47)

Mantenham-nos informados das condições por aí ! Vem aí bastante chuva..


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2013 às 16:53)

já agora deixo esta imagem também para o pessoal do litoral norte







andré penso que não seja só o pessoal do litoral norte que vão apanhar com chuva, nós do litoral centro penso que também vaiamos apanhar alguma vamos esperar


----------



## Stinger (21 Fev 2013 às 16:56)

Por aqui nada de nada


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Fev 2013 às 16:58)

Essa primeira linha de instabilidade está com bom aspecto, penso que aqui no Minho não seremos tão afectados por ela, será mais para o Centro, mas vamos ver.


----------



## dj_teko (21 Fev 2013 às 17:07)

Boas tardes, por aqui chove fraquinho mas ja se ouviu uns roncos


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Fev 2013 às 17:17)

Por aqui vai chovendo moderado, ainda não há sinais de trovoada.
Nota-se uma ligeira subida da temperatura.


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2013 às 17:20)

troveja bem e vem do mar...


----------



## jpmartins (21 Fev 2013 às 17:20)

Grande chuvada e está a trovejar mesmo por cima, que saudades deste som


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2013 às 17:22)

Grande clarão e estrondo, agora mesmo


EDIT: chove torrencialmente


----------



## Trapalhadas (21 Fev 2013 às 17:24)

Ja troveja sim, e as nuvens movem-se rapidamente de sul para norte. No entanto creio que a trovoada já esteja sobre nós, pois tenho visto os clarões com definição e nem 3 segundos passaram até ao estrondo... 

Chove pouco, pingas grossas, levanta algum vento


----------



## xes (21 Fev 2013 às 17:28)

Aqui já esta a chover bastante, trovoada só ouvi um grande estrondo.


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2013 às 17:30)

Que temporal, chuva forte, vento e trovoada frequente..


----------



## Trapalhadas (21 Fev 2013 às 17:34)

Completamente de acordo Snifa... mal escrevi o post anterior tudo mudou quase instantaneamente


----------



## jpmartins (21 Fev 2013 às 17:47)

Snifa disse:


> Que temporal, chuva forte, vento e trovoada frequente..



Por aqui tembém está a descarregar bem 

Precipitação: 15.5mm
A temperatura levou um tombo 12.9ºC


----------



## boneli (21 Fev 2013 às 17:48)

Aqui já vai em 20 mm só hoje..bem bom.

E continua a chuver


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2013 às 17:54)

Enorme relâmpago sobre o mar, muito grosso, que espectáculo o trovão foi ouvido uns 10 segundos depois....


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Fev 2013 às 18:11)

Vento fraco, nublado,mas prestes a rebentar qualquer coisinha 
Ponto de orvalho: 13 °C
Humidade: 94%
Pressão atmosférica: 1006.1 hPa


----------



## DMartins (21 Fev 2013 às 18:12)

Chove TORRENCIALMENTE com vento FORTE!

12.1º

EDIT: Enorme trovão agora...


----------



## karkov (21 Fev 2013 às 18:16)

DMartins disse:


> Chove TORRENCIALMENTE com vento FORTE!
> 
> 12.1º
> 
> EDIT: Enorme trovão agora...



confirmo!! já temos o stand inundado


----------



## PauloSR (21 Fev 2013 às 18:16)

Que coisa brutal este trovão!!! Ahh valentes vidros aqui em casa... eles bem que vibraram...


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2013 às 18:21)

Céu preto a oeste e sudoeste, ja ronca outra vez


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Fev 2013 às 18:28)

Por aqui apenas aguaceiros fortes durante 15 segundos e não passa disso! -.-" nem trovoada!!! aaaaaaaaah!


----------



## gaviaoreal (21 Fev 2013 às 18:57)

Boa noite.

Aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada e algum vento. 
Agora está mais calmo. Hoje acumulou 28,2 mm de precipitação. A temperatura actual é de 11,2ºC.


----------



## DMartins (21 Fev 2013 às 18:59)

karkov disse:


> confirmo!! já temos o stand inundado


 Isso é que é mau...


----------



## João Pedro (21 Fev 2013 às 19:28)

Snifa disse:


> Grande clarão e estrondo, agora mesmo
> 
> 
> EDIT: chove torrencialmente


Foi mesmo, os vidros da barraca até abanaram!  Logo seguido de um fortíssimo aguaceiro!
Agora tudo calmo de novo.


----------



## GabKoost (21 Fev 2013 às 20:06)

DMartins disse:


> Chove TORRENCIALMENTE com vento FORTE!
> 
> 12.1º
> 
> EDIT: Enorme trovão agora...



Estava nas Taipas quando caiu este relâmpago.

As miúdas que se abrigaram do dilúvio no café fizeram um berreiro daqueles. lol

Entretanto a precipitação do dia, segundo as estações mais próximas, rondam os 25 / 30mm.

A ver se se espreme mais alguma coisa hoje!


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2013 às 20:56)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *9.3 ºc* 

máxima: *13.6 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *17.7 mm*


*Actual*

temp: 10.0 ºc 

Vento: SSW: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1007.5 hpa

Humidade: 91 %

De momento tudo mais calmo, a chuva já parou há algum tempo...


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Fev 2013 às 21:49)

Por aqui ainda não vi trovoada, fui apenas afectado durante a tarde por alguns aguaceiros locais bem potentes, já essa linha de instabilidade não chegou a tocar estas bandas. 

Espero que o dia de amanhã traga algo melhor. 

*Extremos*:

T.mín: *9.3ºC*
T.máx: *15.8ºC*

Acumulado: *31.1 mm*

Neste momento está tudo calmo, o céu está parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Fev 2013 às 21:53)

Pessoal do norte!


----------



## dlourenco (21 Fev 2013 às 22:00)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Pessoal do norte!



medo, muito medo !


----------



## CptRena (21 Fev 2013 às 22:01)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Pessoal do norte!



Lindo!
Hoje já tivemos um cheirinho de precipitação convectiva acompanhada de trovoada.
A ver vamos como se vai comportar a atmosfera amanhã.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Fev 2013 às 22:09)

dlourenco disse:


> medo, muito medo !



medo? Uma boa trovoada é sempre bem vinda! ahahah


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Fev 2013 às 22:12)

Bela cintura convectiva: 






http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/EVIEW/SEGMENT5/


----------



## a410ree (21 Fev 2013 às 22:47)

Isso é que é sorte por esses lados


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Fev 2013 às 23:05)

Mais um aguaceiro muito forte, com algum granizo à mistura. 

Edit: Grande relâmpago com o respectivo estouro, finalmente !


----------



## Andre Barbosa (21 Fev 2013 às 23:07)

Trovoada por aqui


----------



## jpmartins (21 Fev 2013 às 23:11)

Boa noite

Fim de tarde espectacular, muita chuva e trovoada bem por cima, daquela que faz abanar os vidros e portas.

Tactual:11.3ºC
Tmax.17.8ºC

Precipitação: 21.3mm


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Fev 2013 às 00:01)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui ainda não vi trovoada, fui apenas afectado durante a tarde por alguns aguaceiros locais bem potentes, já essa linha de instabilidade não chegou a tocar estas bandas.
> 
> Espero que o dia de amanhã traga algo melhor.
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro Ruipedroo,

Estava em Lamaçães (perto da Makro) por volta das 18H quando ouvi um estrondo enorme (trovoada), acho estranho não ouvires nada ao final da tarde pela Bracara Augusta!! Durante o dia de hoje houve períodos de aguaçeiros por vezes fortes. O acumulado desta Quinta-Feira por cá é bom e ronda os 30 l/m2.

Tive a consultar o site do IPMA e verifiquei a existência duma potente descarga eléctrica positiva pelas 18H15 numa freguesia colada à vila de Caldelas "Caldas Das Taipas" nas seguintes coordenadas: 41.49 / -8.38

Essa descarga também consta no mapa da MeteoGalicia (o raio caiu no monte, mais perto da A11 que liga Braga-Guimarães do que o centro da vila das Taipas.

A potência dessa descarga foi simplesmente brutal (141.4 kAmp)    Deve ter caído mesmo no meio do monte e ainda bem porque com essa pujança arrebentava com tudo se fosse em meio urbano!!!!

Amanhã (Sexta-Feira) espera-se mais umas pipocas poderosas para a nossa zona, espero que não venha outra vez a originar inundações na cidade!!!!

Continuação de Boa noite.

Cmps.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Fev 2013 às 00:26)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Ruipedroo,
> 
> Estava em Lamaçães (perto da Makro) por volta das 18H quando ouvi um estrondo enorme (trovoada), acho estranho não ouvires nada ao final da tarde pela Bracara Augusta!! Durante o dia de hoje houve períodos de aguaçeiros por vezes fortes. O acumulado desta Quinta-Feira por cá é bom e ronda os 30 l/m2.



A essa hora estava num recinto fechado, daí a razão por não ter ouvido. 

Por aqui acabei o dia com uns preciosos *35.3 mm*, com a chuva prevista para amanhã, poderei ter um excelente acumulado neste evento. 

Neste momento volta a estar tudo calmo. Venha lá a próxima ronda.


----------



## dj_teko (22 Fev 2013 às 01:36)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Pessoal do norte!





Reina a calmaria total, muita boa gente tera surpresa de manha


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Fev 2013 às 01:47)

Boas! Desde as 23:00 que não se passa nada de relevante, tive um forte chuveiro acompanhado por granizo, desde então nada de interessante. A lua esta descoberta. Nem um flash vi   Que grande seca.... 
Temperatura: 12 °C, 
 Condições actuais: Parcialmente nublado 
 Ponto de orvalho: 11 °C
Humidade: 94%
Pressão atmosférica: 1007.1 hPa


----------



## Veterano (22 Fev 2013 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Alguns aguaceiros fracos, para um céu encoberto, com vento fraco e 12,1º.


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2013 às 08:46)

Bons dias, 

céu muito escuro e começa a chover com intensidade.

Tenho a sensação de ter ouvido um trovão distante, mas não posso confirmar....


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2013 às 09:00)

Autêntico temporal de chuva neste momento !


----------



## jpmartins (22 Fev 2013 às 09:26)

Bom dia

Por aqui vai chovendo com alguma intensidade.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 5.9mm


----------



## boneli (22 Fev 2013 às 12:08)

Valente aguaceiro juntamente com granizo....


----------



## karkov (22 Fev 2013 às 12:55)

A pouco mais de meia hora entrei na A3 no Porto com 10º e céu aberto, na entrada da A7 começa granizada forte e a temperatura a cair cair... estabilizou nos 5º... ao chegar a Guimarães encontrei estradas cobertas de granizo, telhados com aspecto de neve  foi uma boa camada de gelo que caiu


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2013 às 13:06)

Relâmpago agora mesmo sobre o mar, vem lá "molho"  

Está muito escuro para Oeste e Sudoeste...


----------



## CptRena (22 Fev 2013 às 13:10)

Bom dia

Está a entrar aqui a Oeste uma linha de instabilidade com cumulonimbus bem desenvolvidos.
O meu detector já há algum tempo que tem vindo a detectar as trovoadas, e mesmo agora um mais forte que já roncou mais alto.
O céu está-se a por de negro depois de umas horitas de sol quentinho.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Fev 2013 às 13:10)

boneli disse:


> Valente aguaceiro juntamente com granizo....



Boa tarde Caro boneli,

Confirmo a queda de granizo (pequenas dimensões) por volta do meio dia. Também ouviu-se nesse horário vários trovões pela zona de Braga, aguaçeiros moderados/fortes.

Manhã minimamente interessante, acumulados até ao momento desde as 00H (cerca de 8 l/m2).

Dados atuais:

Temp: 13.5ºC (temperatura a subir ligeiramente)
HR: 83% (Humidade a baixar ligeiramente)
Pressão: 1000 hPa (pressão estagnou, o centro depressionário encontra-se neste momento sobre Galiza)

+ Infos sobre as descargas elétricas:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action?request_locale=gl

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2013 às 13:18)

Bela linha instável, base de nuvens baixas com cumulonimbos, várias descargas eléctricas. 

Parece uma gust front


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Fev 2013 às 13:29)

Boa ! Está a ficar lindo e tenho de sair agora! xD ja se vê nuvens escuras a aproximar-se e ouve-se roncar ao longe!


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2013 às 13:37)

Chuva forte! 

uma foto de há momentos, tirada com o telemóvel, um pouco escura, mas  dá para ver:






EDIT: algum granizo à mistura..


----------



## jpmartins (22 Fev 2013 às 14:16)

Muita trovoada por aqui 

Edit14:23 - Tudo mais calmo agora, 10.4mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Fev 2013 às 16:09)

Boas,
Por aqui tive uma manhã bem chuvosa, inclusive alguma trovoada por volta das 12H. 
A tarde tem sido calma até agora, alguns aguaceiros moderados, mas não passa disso.

Acumulado: *12 mm*.


----------



## supercell (22 Fev 2013 às 19:45)

Chove torrencialmente com granizo e vento moderado, as ruas estão mesmo cheias de água, e esta a trovejar...


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Fev 2013 às 21:06)

Por aqui a tarde foi muito calma, esperava um pouco mais deste pós-frontal, mas este acabou por se deslocar mais para SW, mesmo assim ainda acumulei *17.1 mm*, um total de *52.4 mm* nestes dois dias. 

Neste momento o céu vai limpando e nota-se bem o frio a querer entrar.


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2013 às 21:29)

Boas noites,

por aqui a descida de temperatura já se vai fazendo sentir.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 7.4 ºc ( mínima até ao momento )( máxima *12.2 ºc *)

Vento: W : 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1001.7 hpa

Humidade: 87%

Precipitação acumulada: *14.2 mm*


Ultrapassados os *100 mm* para este mês, sigo com *101.6 mm* até ao momento


----------



## João Pedro (22 Fev 2013 às 21:29)

Boa noite, 

Chuva moderada neste momento. O dia passou com alguns eventos de chuva moderada a forte mas nada de extraordinário. Trovoada praticamente nula. Esperava mais...


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2013 às 08:51)

Bons dias 

Aí está o frio a começar a entrar, mínima de *2.6 ºc* 

Neste momento 4.0 ºc 

Vento N: 22 Km/h com baixa sensação térmica


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2013 às 10:51)

Pouco sobe a temperatura com este vento,

6.8 ºc actuais

Vento N 28 km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2013 às 15:37)

Boa tarde e bom fim de semana

Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado, com o sol a "sair da casca"
O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado de *N*.
A temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos *3,0ºC* pelas 07.30h.

Ontem o acumulado de precipitação foi de 11,7 mm, distribuído por vários aguaceiros moderados.

*Atual
T: 11,7ºC
Hr: 31%
P.Orvalho: -5,0ºC
Pressão: 1016,1 hPa
Vento médio: 9,3 km\h
Rajada: 16,9 km\h​*


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Fev 2013 às 18:07)

Boa tarde,

De regresso ao Porto e ao fórum...hoje estive na Estrela, boa acumulação a partir dos 1400metros...uma romaria como é costume quando acumula no fim de semana...

Aqui esteve bastante fresco o dia, mínima de *3,7ºc* e máxima de apenas *10,6ºc*...

Sigo com *8,4ºc* e apenas *56%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Fev 2013 às 19:05)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> De regresso ao Porto e ao fórum...hoje estive na Estrela, boa acumulação a partir dos 1400metros...uma romaria como é costume quando acumula no fim de semana...
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Caro MarioCabral,

A humidade relativa chegou aos 49% antes do meio dia, agora vai nos 60% (ambiente fresco e seco comparando com os dias anteriores).



Temperatura atual: 6.3ºC
Pressão: 1018 hPa

Na serra concorrente da Estrela (Manzaneda - Ourense ES) a mínima chegou esta madrugada aos: -8.1ºC


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2013 às 19:19)

Boas noites

Bem,está um vento lá fora que até corta

Sigo com 6.2 ºc actuais

A máxima foi de *9.9 ºc*


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2013 às 20:33)

5.2 ºc actuais


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Fev 2013 às 20:53)

Por cá 3,9C


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2013 às 21:08)

4.8 ºc actuais 

Um gelo na rua, com este vento de Norte, ou se levam luvas, ou então as mãos ficam dormentes com o frio que está a entrar


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2013 às 23:12)

3.8 ºc actuais


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Fev 2013 às 23:18)

Snifa disse:


> 3.8 ºc actuais



Vai arrefecendo aqui também...actuais *4,6ºc*...isto hoje vai próximo dos 0ºc...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2013 às 23:43)

Boa noite gente friorenta

Levo agora uns frescos *2,8ºC*. (*Tmín* até ao momento).
O vento, fraco de NE\NNE, que vai-se fazendo sentir aumenta a sensação de frio.
A *Tmáx* foi de 12,1ºC pelas 14.31h.

*Atual
T: 2,8ºC
Hr: 52%
P.Orvalho: -6,0ºC
Pressão: 1020,0 hPa
Vento médio:6,8 km\h
Rajada: 7,2 km\h​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (23 Fev 2013 às 23:46)

T: 1.9ºC  frisquinho xD! vento fraco de norte!


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Fev 2013 às 00:58)

Por aqui ainda com 4,1ºc e 71% de humidade relativa...atenção que o ponto de orvalho está nuns interessantes -1ºc...
Vento fraco de N/NE...curioso em Pedras Rubras já com 2,9ºc às 0h...


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Fev 2013 às 07:49)

Por cá -0,3ºC


----------



## DMartins (24 Fev 2013 às 09:00)

Bom dia.
Por Guimarães:
Céu nublado, Vento fraco/nulo.
Actual 9h: *-0.1º*


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2013 às 09:21)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *1.4 ºc* (só  não desceu mais porque vento constante de N/NE não deixou )

A ver se nas próximas madrugadas vou próximo dos 0 graus ou negativos.. 

Neste momento uns frios 3.0 ºc 

Alguma nebulosidade a querer entrar de Norte


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2013 às 11:31)

Evolução da temperatura na minha estação nas últimas 24 h , sensivelmente








Sigo com 7.4 ºc  actuais

Mínima registada às 04:38 h , a partir daí foi estagnando, subindo, descendo, devido ao vento...


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Fev 2013 às 12:55)

Começa a chuviscar por aqui...


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Fev 2013 às 13:21)

Boas,
Por aqui tive uma mínima de *-0,3ºC*. 
O céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado, em especial a norte.


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Fev 2013 às 17:25)

Bem, por aqui a tarde foi marcada por  ceu muito nublado e um aguaceiro bastante fraco por volta das 13h. Não tenho tido tempo para vir ao fórum mas gostava só de dar conta que na passada sexta feira caiu na minha zona por volta das 14h um fortíssimo aguaceiro de granizo acompanhado de trovoada como há muito não via... A ultima vez que vi um aguaceiro de tamanha intensidade foi no verão em 2005, 2006 talvez não me recordo bem quando vinha de Amarante...


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2013 às 18:53)

Boas,

A máxima foi de *10.3 ºc*

Neste momento já arrefece, sigo com 7.6 ºc


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Fev 2013 às 20:27)

Boa noite,
por cá tive uma máxima de *11,3ºC*.

A tarde foi marcada por muita nebulosidade, que acabou por deixar um aguaceiro fraco por volta das 17H30. 

Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado e a noite segue fria.


----------



## Paula (24 Fev 2013 às 20:51)

Boa noite 

O dia foi marcado por alguma nebulosidade, essencialmente durante a tarde, como já foi referido.
Por agora, 7.4ºC e céu limpo.

______

Mínima de *0.7ºC*  e máxima de *12.1ºC*.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Fev 2013 às 21:00)

Mínima de *1,6ºc* esta madrugada...hoje espero ainda mais frio...

Uma boa noticia parece-me ser o vento que hoje "abrandou" mais cedo...quase já não se faz sentir...a sua variação ditará até onde podemos chegar...


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Fev 2013 às 21:09)

Desculpem o off-topic mas reparem no site do IM...

Às 20h UTC no tempo presente regista no Aeroporto 6,6ºc...
Às 20h UTC na observação da superfície regista 7,2ºc...

Eu sei que na observação é a média dos últimos 10minutos...mas no tempo presente não é a mesma situação???


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Fev 2013 às 22:12)

Repete-se novamente disparidade de valores...agora apenas 0,1ºc...

Por aqui sigo com *6,1ºc* e *80%* de humidade relativa...

Arrisco dizer que esta noite, ao contrário do esperado (por mim mesmo antes de analise mais correcta), teremos mínimas acima da madrugada anterior, contrariando as previsões do IM...

Reparem nos valores altíssimos da humidade relativa a esta hora...


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2013 às 22:44)

Por aqui 5.4 ºc actuais


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Fev 2013 às 22:50)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui 5.4 ºc actuais



Registo os mesmos *5,4ºc*...sem vento...ponto de orvalho a baixar...boas noticias...


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2013 às 23:26)

Desce a bom ritmo, sigo com *4.9ºc* actuais


----------



## João Pedro (24 Fev 2013 às 23:48)

Boa noite,
Um friozinho de rachar por aqui. 4ºC.  Bem bom!


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Fev 2013 às 23:58)

Por aqui ficou "empancado" nos *5,1ºc*...teima em não descer...


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2013 às 00:23)

4.3 ºc actuais, vento muito fraco ou nulo....


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2013 às 00:27)

Snifa disse:


> 4.3 ºc actuais, vento muito fraco ou nulo....



Que te parece Snifa? Previsão para mínima aí? Aqui a humidade tem-se mantido nos *80%* mas a temperatura ainda nos *5,0ºc*...


----------



## jpmartins (25 Fev 2013 às 00:45)

Boa noite,

Por aqui também está fresquinho 3.8○C.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2013 às 02:07)

Acho especialmente curiosas estas correcções do IM já de madrugada...
Reviram a mínima em alta como me estava a parecer...agora 1ºc...

Mesmo assim acredito mais agora que no inicio da noite numa mínima inferior à de ontem, actuais *3,9ºc* e *83%* de humidade relativa...ponto de orvalho nos 1ºc...bate certo


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2013 às 07:19)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *1.9 ºc* 

Neste momento: 2.1 ºc 

Alguma geada leve junto à relva.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2013 às 07:40)

A temperatura está a descer e a mínima foi batida.

*1.6 ºc* actuais ( nova mínima )

Nos telhados , em certas zonas, também há alguma geada..



*EDIT *: nova mínima às 7:43 :* 1.4 ºc *


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2013 às 08:46)

Duas fotos que tirei à geada, com o telemóvel esta manhã ( pelas 8:00 h ) aqui perto da minha zona no Marquês.

na primeira fiz um crop, para se vêr mais perto


----------



## Veterano (25 Fev 2013 às 08:51)

Pelo Aviz e Matosinhos nada de geada, temperatura a rondar os 4º, fruto da influência marítima. Alguns quilómetros fazem muita diferença!


----------



## jpmartins (25 Fev 2013 às 09:24)

Bom dia

A temperatura vai subindo, sigo com 3.8ºC.

Temp. Min. -1.3ºC


----------



## dlourenco (25 Fev 2013 às 10:33)

Já não sentia uma manhã tão fria em Braga há muito tempo... 3ºC de momento e sensação térmica negativa, mesmo com o sol


----------



## Paula (25 Fev 2013 às 11:17)

Bom dia.

Manhã gelada!  Novamente uma mínima de *0.7ºC*.
De momento, 7ºC e céu limpo. Este sol sabe mesmo bem com tanto frio


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2013 às 16:06)

Tinha dúvidas que a mínima seria batida do dia anterior e para mal dos meus pecados tive precisamente a mesma mínima...uns agradáveis *1,6ºc*...

Manhã fresca...de destacar algum vento que cria uma sensação desagradável lá fora...actuais *11,6ºc* e *40%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Fev 2013 às 17:47)

Boas tardes,
por cá tive uma mínima de *-0,7ºC*. 

A tarde foi marcada por alguma nebulosidade e pelo vento, que soprou bem forte por volta da hora do almoço. Por essa hora, a estação do IPMA registou uns 21,2 km/h de velocidade média.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2013 às 18:29)

Boas,

A mínima ainda desceu aos *1.3 ºc* ás 07:54 h

Máxima de *10.5 ºc*

Neste momento 8.6 ºc e um vento de N/NNE que até corta...

Em perspetiva mais uma noite gelada


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2013 às 18:54)

Descida rápida, sigo com 7.9 ºc


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Fev 2013 às 19:05)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas tardes,
> por cá tive uma mínima de *-0,7ºC*.
> 
> A tarde foi marcada por alguma nebulosidade e pelo vento, que soprou bem forte por volta da hora do almoço. Por essa hora, a estação do IPMA registou uns 21,2 km/h de velocidade média.



Confirmo, o vento soprou de forma moderada por volta das 13H.

Atualmente ambiente frio e seco lá fora.

Algumas brisas glaciais de N/NNE que aumentem a sensação de desconforto térmico lá fora apesar da Temperatura estar neste momento nos 7.1ºC com 55% de humidade relativa (a HR teve nos 38-39% esta tarde).

Cmps.


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Fev 2013 às 20:49)

Por cá minima de -0,4C....


----------



## jpmartins (25 Fev 2013 às 22:26)

Sigo com 5.1ºC, está a baixar mais rapidamente que ontem.


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Fev 2013 às 22:55)

Por cá sigo com 4,1ºC


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2013 às 23:02)

*4.8 ºc* actuais


----------



## jpmartins (25 Fev 2013 às 23:23)

Sigo com 4.4ºC


----------



## PauloSR (26 Fev 2013 às 00:36)

Boa noite! 

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, sigo com apenas 1º C.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Fev 2013 às 03:35)

Boa noite! 
Sigo com 2ºC 
Humidade: 74%
Ponto de Orvalho: -1° C 
Pressão atmosférica: 1023.0 hPa
Vento: 6km/h NE


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2013 às 07:23)

Bons dias, 

bastante vento durante a noite, ainda assim a mínima foi de *1.9 ºc* 

Neste momento 3.0 ºc vento de ENE  a 16 Km/h 

Alguma geada leve.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2013 às 08:05)

Bom dia

Mantêm-se o tempo frio.
Sigo com o 3º dia de mínima negativa, com geada fraca a moderada - a presença de vento nestas noite tem permitido a formação de "geada negra", vulgo gelo no solo, que tanto pode ser boa para diminuir certas pragas como má ao destruir certos tipos de cultura - agora que estamos em final de fevereiro.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado.
O céu está limpo, depois de ontem apresentar alguma nebulosidade.
*Anteontem e ontem* a temperatura mínima ficou-se por *-1,9ºC*.
*Hoje* a temperatura mínima foi de *-2,1ºC*.


*Atual
T: -1,0ºC
Hr: 75%
P.Orvalho: -5,0ºC
Pressão: 1021,0 hPa
Vento médio: 4,3 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 4,7 km\h​*


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2013 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Por Matosinhos muito sol, manhã semelhante à de ontem, com 4,2º e vento fraco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Fev 2013 às 13:07)

Boas,
Por aqui às 08H00 marquei uns *-1,6ºC*. 

O dia está agradável, estando-se bem confortável ao sol, não há vento e o céu está limpo.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Fev 2013 às 16:10)

Boa tarde,

Quase consegui a proeza de três dias consecutivos com a mesma mínima...esta madrugada uma décima mais baixa...*1,5ºc*!

Dia bastante fresco, a máxima já terá ficado nos *11,1ºc*...sigo com céu limpo, *10,4ºc* e *61%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## SnowLover (26 Fev 2013 às 18:08)

Boa tarde a todos. É a minha primeira mensagem neste forum e espero ser tambem o dia em que a regiao norte possa ver alguns flocos de neve hoje a partir da madrugada... 
o site foreca dá previsao de queda de aguaceiros de neve na cidade do porto e aqui em sao mamede de infesta ... vamos ver como corre


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Fev 2013 às 19:09)

Por cá foi de -1,2ºC às 6h45


----------



## Paula (26 Fev 2013 às 20:38)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia de céu limpo e bastante frio por estas bandas. 
Máxima de 16.2ºC e mínima 0.8ºC.

Esta noite não deverá ser tão fria. Ontem por esta hora a temperatura já andava nos 7.2ºC..


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Fev 2013 às 21:05)

Por cá já vai nos 5,9ºC


----------



## LOusada (26 Fev 2013 às 21:25)

Por aqui 4.9ºC
Queria muito ver neve


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Fev 2013 às 21:29)

LOusada disse:


> Por aqui 4.9ºC
> Queria muito ver neve



Vais ser muito dificil! Não cries grandes expectativas, olha o que eu te digo!


----------



## jpmartins (26 Fev 2013 às 21:31)

Sigo com 4.9ºC.


----------



## Paula (26 Fev 2013 às 21:38)

LOusada disse:


> Por aqui 4.9ºC
> Queria muito ver neve



Se chover já vais com sorte! A precipitação que irá surgir, mais aqui pro nosso cantinho do litoral, será em muito pouca quantidade e nessa altura a cota não estará tão baixa. Posso estar errada, mas parece-me que os modelos apontam para isso.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Fev 2013 às 22:07)

Boa noite,
Por aqui a sensação térmica vai-se tornando desagradável, mais por causa da brisa fria que se sente, pois a temperatura está com tendência para estagnar, numa hora foi dos 8ºC para os 7,9ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2013 às 22:21)

Boa noite gente do frio...

A expectativa é grande mas acalmem-se um pouco.
Penso que a termos neve, quanto mais para o interior, maior a quantidade e maior a probabilidade de a vermos.
Só temos que ter paciência e dormir calmamente, pois que a cair será durante o dia e nunca pela madrugada.

O dia foi agradável, com o sol rei e senhor. Algo fresco é certo, mas com o astro-rei a sensação de frio diminui consideravelmente.
Avista-se muito ao longe, por zonas ainda mais interiores, nuvens altas. A lua cheia tem destas coisas...

*Tmín: -2,1ºC (07.31h)
Tmáx: 13,9ºC (1505h)

Atual
T: 4,1ºC
Hr: 51%
P.Orvalho: -5,0ºC
Pressão: 1016,0 hPa
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h
Rajada: 4,0 km\h​*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2013 às 22:48)

hmmmm os modelos mostram precipitaçao apartir das 06 horas da manha o que seria descomunalmente excelente para nós!


----------



## SnowLover (26 Fev 2013 às 22:58)

o foreca ja retirou aguaceiros de neve para a regiao do porto... de tarde tinha que a partir das 4 da manha podia nevar... ://// se começar a chover as 6 ou 7 as temp ja vao estar algo elevadas para neve digo eu vá


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Fev 2013 às 23:21)

A temperatura torna a descer, a estação da cidade de Braga marca uns 6,4ºC.


----------



## BlackerFilms (26 Fev 2013 às 23:23)

Centro de Gondomar segue com 6.3 Cº às 23:22h com tendência descendente.


----------



## jpmartins (26 Fev 2013 às 23:54)

Sigo 2.3ºC


----------



## BlackerFilms (27 Fev 2013 às 00:39)

Gondomar Centro com 5.8 Cº à 00:40 com tendência estável.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2013 às 00:53)

1.8ºC


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2013 às 01:13)

6ºC por aqui. Assim não vamos a lado nenhum... nem na torre do monte da virgem neva assim!  Nem no terraço do Snifa.


----------



## dlourenco (27 Fev 2013 às 01:56)

Já cai neve em Bragança ! Bom prenúncio


----------



## Stinger (27 Fev 2013 às 02:07)

Os aguaceiros chegarao aqui ao litoral ??


----------



## dlourenco (27 Fev 2013 às 02:09)

Sendo leigo na matéria, estava agora a aobservar o céu e as poucas nuvens que se encontram sobre Braga estão a dirigir-se para Leste  não deveria ser o contrário ?


----------



## CptRena (27 Fev 2013 às 02:24)

dlourenco disse:


> Sendo leigo na matéria, estava agora a aobservar o céu e as poucas nuvens que se encontram sobre Braga estão a dirigir-se para Leste  não deveria ser o contrário ?



Não, a depressão gira no sentido oposto aos ponteiros do relógio, daí ver as nuvens a deslocar-se de Oeste para Este. Percebe-se facilmente através do website sat24.com a rotação do ciclone e o movimento relativo das nuvens.


----------



## Stinger (27 Fev 2013 às 02:26)

Será que vamos ver alguma coisinha


----------



## SnowLover (27 Fev 2013 às 02:45)

nao me cheira que para aqui venha alguma coisa :/


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2013 às 07:19)

Bons dias, 

neste momento estou com a mínima do dia : *2.7 ºc* 

bastante nebulosidade a entrar de Leste/NE

Pressão atmosférica em queda.


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2013 às 07:40)

Temperatura em queda, *2.5 ºc* actuais ( nova mínima ) 

Céu a ficar muito nublado em especial a Leste.


----------



## Scuderia (27 Fev 2013 às 07:49)

Sigo com 2,6º C . 

Tenho Sol bem vivo


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2013 às 08:02)

*Bom dia povo da LAPÓNIA*

O *melhor spot* para apanhar a febre da expectativa é precisamente no litoral norte.
Um local paradisíaco onde tudo pode acontecer e onde até se espera neve quase à *cota 0*. Onde os seus cidadãos pensam que fazem parte de um qualquer país nórdico, cheio de frio, cheio de neve e...

Acalmem-se, tenham as expectativas em baixo, esperem pouco deste evento. Talvez, se alguma coisa acontecer no que toca a aparecer neve, ultrapasse os nossos desejos. Mas que sejam realistas e não uma utopia.

Sendo assim, o céu apresenta algumas abertas, observando para NE e E mais nebulosidade do tipo médio-baixo.
Está frio, a humidade não muito elevada, o ponto de orvalho continua negativo e o vento sopra fraco de NNE e a temperatura ronda os 2ºC (vai oscilando).
Se estas condições se mantiverem até uma (possível) chegada da precipitação, talvez a neve seja possível. Mas...
Aguardemos.

*Atual
T: 2,3ºC
Hr: 72%
P.Orvalho: -2,0ºC
Pressão: 1011,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,0 km\h
Rajada: 6,1 km\h​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Fev 2013 às 08:03)

Bom dia,
por aqui também está bem frio, mas apesar de existirem bastantes nuvens a NE, não há sinais de chuva, são apenas nuvens altas.


----------



## Scuderia (27 Fev 2013 às 08:33)

Começou a chover em Valongo sigo com 4,8ºC  sol desapareçeu


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2013 às 08:46)

Está a ficar bem escuro para Nordeste ( zona de  Braga e Gerês )

Por aqui não espero nada mais que uns aguaceiros.

Eventualmente com algum granizo à mistura.

*4.0ºc*  actuais


----------



## Veterano (27 Fev 2013 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Por Matosinhos foi-se o sol, depois de ainda aquecer um pouco o ambiente.

  Nuvens vindas de nordeste enchem o céu, com 5,1º.


----------



## vegastar (27 Fev 2013 às 08:53)

Bom dia,

Aqui pela Trofa caem os primeiros... chuviscos. 

2,4ºC e 93%HR.

O vento é de Leste fraco. Talvez se o vento se intensificar a HR baixe e permita o elemento branco.


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2013 às 08:53)

Agora tapou de vez, está a ficar escuro e frio...

*EDIT* : já pinga, umas gotas bem frias... :cold :


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2013 às 08:55)

Vamos tendo chuvisco, está o chão molhado.
Para já nada de mais, a temperatura está bem positiva.
Mas nota-se que o ar é bem frio, a sensação térmica é "gélida".
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado mas não encoberto.
Devemos estar na orla sul de uma massa mais compacta de nuvens vindas de N\NE.
Aguardemos para ver se haverá mais condensação na nossa zona, e se com isso o ar frio em altura varre as temperaturas "mornas" à superfície. Penso que nas serranias a 500 mts da zona deverá cair alguma (pouca) neve.

*Tatual: 4,3ºC
Hr: 72%
P.orvalho: 0,0ºC​*


----------



## DMartins (27 Fev 2013 às 08:58)

Bom dia.

Já choveu por Guimarães. Atualmente o céu ameaça chuva, a temperatura está nos *3.6º*.

Um dia normal...


----------



## le2011 (27 Fev 2013 às 09:03)

boas, seguimento em frança

Angers esta nuvens baixas, bastante nevoeiro.

3.8 º


----------



## vegastar (27 Fev 2013 às 09:08)

Depos de ter subido aos 2,8ºC, a temperatura começou a descer novamente. 2,2ºC.


----------



## DMartins (27 Fev 2013 às 09:08)

Tenho no facebook relatos de água-neve em Guimarães, eu quando vi, foi chuva....

4.2º


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2013 às 09:09)

le2011 disse:


> boas, seguimento em frança
> 
> Angers esta nuvens baixas, bastante nevoeiro.
> 
> 3.8 º



Este tópico é do litoral norte e não do seguimento Europa.
Podes colocar aqui: Discussão das Previsões do Tempo e Modelos

Por agora parou a precipitação, mas nem tudo está "perdido".
Segundo os modelos meteorológicos, poderemos ter precipitação ainda da parte da tarde, sendo que nessa altura as temperaturas em altitude estarão também muito favoráveis (bastante frio nos 850 hPa e nos 500 hPa).
Mas tenham expectativas baixas...


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2013 às 09:13)

Temperatura a descer, está a ficar bem frio....


----------



## white_wolf (27 Fev 2013 às 09:21)

Chove em montes  burgos! Porto, era uma vez a neve...


----------



## Veterano (27 Fev 2013 às 09:52)

Chuviscos por Matosinhos, num céu com abertas...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (27 Fev 2013 às 09:55)

Pena não haver aqui nenhum membro de Baião... constituiria o maior "orientador" em termos de queda de neve no distrito do Porto...

Aguardar sempre que a queda aconteça em Paços de Ferreira ou Freamunde para servir de orientação parece ser mais difícil... Tem acontecido mas Baião é, sem dúvida, o hotspot (neste caso, coldspot) no Inverno no distrito do Porto.


----------



## white_wolf (27 Fev 2013 às 10:15)

Boas, sei que a minha região não pertence ao distrito do Porto. Cinfães, mas sim ao de Viseu, mas posso te dizer que esta mesmo na Fronteira. Por lá não ha nada, nem chuva... falam nuns miseros chuviscio bem gelados.Muito frio... para já.
Na minha opinião tudo para o interio norte, ate na aldeia onde nasci, Fornelos, nada ate agora e esta a 600 mtros.


----------



## High Lands (27 Fev 2013 às 10:37)

Em Baião começou a nevar às 7:10.



VerticalHorizon disse:


> Pena não haver aqui nenhum membro de Baião... constituiria o maior "orientador" em termos de queda de neve no distrito do Porto...
> 
> Aguardar sempre que a queda aconteça em Paços de Ferreira ou Freamunde para servir de orientação parece ser mais difícil... Tem acontecido mas Baião é, sem dúvida, o hotspot (neste caso, coldspot) no Inverno no distrito do Porto.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (27 Fev 2013 às 10:45)

Afinal temos um membro!!!  
Ah, bom!! esses aportes são relevantes! Acumula bem?

Bela terra, Baião..Gosto mt!


----------



## LOusada (27 Fev 2013 às 10:56)

Ainda ha condicoes de neve na zona de lousada,paços,freamunde ?


----------



## xes (27 Fev 2013 às 10:59)

Estou no aeroporto do porto e aqui também choveu apesar de estar frio não tem frio suficiente para a neve


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2013 às 11:04)

LOusada disse:


> Ainda ha condicoes de neve na zona de lousada,paços,freamunde ?



Pouco provável, com estas temperaturas, a não ser que baixem mais um pouco com a entrada de ( possível ) precipitação.

Apesar de estar frio, não é o suficiente...

Depende também da altitude do local.


----------



## LOusada (27 Fev 2013 às 11:17)

Snifa disse:


> Pouco provável, com estas temperaturas, a não ser que baixem mais um pouco com a entrada de ( possível ) precipitação.
> 
> Apesar de estar frio, não é o suficiente...
> 
> Depende também da altitude do local.



350 metros , e ao final da tarde ou de madrugada nao pode nevar ?


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2013 às 11:20)

LOusada disse:


> 350 metros , e ao final da tarde ou de madrugada nao pode nevar ?



Havendo frio suficiente e precipitação podem cair uns flocos...mas nada de certezas....

As possibilidades são remotas, até poderá haver frio, mas a precipitação já deverá ser escassa...ou inexistente...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (27 Fev 2013 às 11:21)

LOusada disse:


> 350 metros , e ao final da tarde ou de madrugada nao pode nevar ?



Já sabemos que Paços / Freamunde/ Lousada, a ocorrência de água-neve é sempre possível, todos os anos...

Agora, neve seca e acumulação é extremamente difícil.

Acredito no elemento branco, como sempre acontece...mas nada de especial para ser visivel para os mais distraídos. Isto é, neve moderada e seca é que sobressai para quem não é muito atento a estas coisas da meteorologia...


----------



## High Lands (27 Fev 2013 às 11:44)

Fraca acumulação, mas a cotas superiores no Marão (1416m) deve ser significativa a acumulação.




VerticalHorizon disse:


> Afinal temos um membro!!!
> Ah, bom!! esses aportes são relevantes! Acumula bem?
> 
> Bela terra, Baião..Gosto mt!


----------



## dlourenco (27 Fev 2013 às 11:49)

A expetativa por neve nem era muita mas em termos de frio foi um fracasso o evento também por estas bandas  venha a Primavera


----------



## LOusada (27 Fev 2013 às 12:08)

Pelo que ouvi pode nevar aqui apartir do final do dia !
Será verdade ?


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2013 às 12:21)

Bom dia

Depois de uma noite em que a mínima chegou aos -1.2ºC, com o amanhecer a temperatura subiu, subiu até aos 12.6ºC.
Agora o ceu está a ficar nublado o que se está a refletir numa descida acentuada da temperatura 10.3ºC.


----------



## CptRena (27 Fev 2013 às 12:42)

Centro da depressão localiza-se agora, segundo imagens do sat24.com, sobre a zona de Mira, Coimbra.


----------



## Profetaa (27 Fev 2013 às 12:53)

CptRena disse:


> Centro da depressão localiza-se agora, segundo imagens do sat24.com, sobre a zona de Mira, Coimbra.



a cerca de 10 kms de Mira(Febres) entre Cantanhede e Mira o sul brilha....


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2013 às 12:57)

Boa tarde

O centro da depressão tende a baixar em latitude e a localizar-se para o interior do Alentejo\Andaluzia para a tarde\final do dia.
Com isso, alguma precipitação que está agora no interior, poderá eventualmente acercar-se aqui do nosso litoral. Mas contem com diminuída possibilidade disso acontecer, principalmente no que concerne a neve.
As nossas temperaturas estão bem positivas, a localização da depressão vai arrastar a massas de nuvens mais para o centro do país.
Alguma possibilidade aumentada existe nas zonas mais próximas do eixo montanhoso Gerês-Cabreira-Alvão-Marão. Mas para as zonas mais litorais as barreiras de condensação não deverão permitir mais do que os chuviscos que já foram relatados.
Espero estar errado, claro!

Sigo com céu muito nublado (algumas abertas) e vento fraco a moderado de ENE.

*Tatual: 8,4ºC (temp aparente. 4,1ºC)
Hr: 45%
P.Orvalho: -3,0ºC​*


----------



## camrov8 (27 Fev 2013 às 13:55)

sol e mais sol com nuvens ao largo para ja muito semelhante a ontem vamos ver com o andar do dia


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Fev 2013 às 14:34)

Só sol e nuvens nada mais.A neve parece não querer nada com Freamunde/Paços de Ferreira este ano ! xD


----------



## Paula (27 Fev 2013 às 14:40)

Boa tarde!

Sem dúvida que nos passou tudo ao lado, mas isso já se estava mesmo a ver pois a precipitação ficou-se mais pelo interior.
Disseram-me que nevou em Vieira do Minho, esta manhã.

Por cá, apenas umas pingas pelas 8h e nada mais.
Bastante vento nesta altura e céu com algumas abertas. Atuais 9.2ºC, na estação da cidade Braga.


----------



## fishisco (27 Fev 2013 às 14:43)

neve nem ve-la 

nem nos pontos mais altos da serra do Alvão/ Marão se vê devido ao nevoeiro 

acumulações acima dos 900 e... e...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Fev 2013 às 14:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> O centro da depressão tende a baixar em latitude e a localizar-se para o interior do Alentejo\Andaluzia para a tarde\final do dia.
> Com isso, alguma precipitação que está agora no interior, poderá eventualmente acercar-se aqui do nosso litoral. Mas contem com diminuída possibilidade disso acontecer, principalmente no que concerne a neve.
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Aristocrata,

Concordo totalmente com o que acabas de referir. Gostamos e acreditamos todos nas surpresas mas estamos plenamente conscientes que a coisa não estava fácil para o litoral Noroeste, e não criamos demasiadas expetativas porque as experiências anteriores já nós ensinarem muita coisa, todos já tivemos desilusões.

Pelos arredores de Braga tem-se notado bastante nebulosidade (média e alta) a entrar depois das 11H e vinda de Leste mas por cá não deu em nada em termos de aguaçeiros. A temperatura à superficie tem andado muito alta apesar do frio importante presente nas camadas médias-altas da atmosfera.

Acho mais provável surgirem surpresas esta noite, próxima madrugada nas elevações mais altas da Grande Lisboa!!!! 

Atualmente:

10ºC
HR: 60%
Pressão: 1013hPa


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2013 às 15:14)

O litoral norte é onde menos possibilidades há de ocorrer precipitação. As cadeias montanhosas funcionam como barreira quando a circulação é de leste.


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2013 às 15:17)

Boas, 

por aqui apenas muito vento e frio...

A nebulosidade vinda de leste mal chega cá, e vai-se dissipando, arrisco mesmo dizer que ao começo da noite, o céu já deverá estar practicamente limpo..


----------



## BlackerFilms (27 Fev 2013 às 15:19)

Mínima 2013 batida na minha modesta estação com 2.1 Cº hoje de madrugada.(Gondomar Centro). 
Sigo com 9.2 Cº com tendência descendente, com algumas rajadas fortes de vento e um wind chill, vá lá, muito desagradável às 15:19.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Fev 2013 às 15:31)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o vento também aumentou durante a última hora, ronda os 30km/h.

Tatual: 9.2ºC


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2013 às 15:44)

Grande ventania com rajadas de Leste..

*7.4 ºc *actuais.

Sensação térmica muito baixa...

Céu com cada vez menos nuvens..


----------



## Paula (27 Fev 2013 às 16:18)

Grande ventania neste momento. 11.2ºC e céu com abertas.


----------



## Stinger (27 Fev 2013 às 16:20)

Por aqui é tudo ao lado


----------



## camrov8 (27 Fev 2013 às 16:21)

É sempre a mesma treta já em 2010 nevou em todo o lado se calhar até no inferno e cá por cima só sol


----------



## Stinger (27 Fev 2013 às 16:24)

camrov8 disse:


> É sempre a mesma treta já em 2010 nevou em todo o lado se calhar até no inferno e cá por cima só sol



Verdade , o que vale é que este ano fui ate á guarda e levei com uma tempestade de neve e thundersnow


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2013 às 17:14)

por aqui chuviscou 5 min com 3ºc que desastre!!!


----------



## camrov8 (27 Fev 2013 às 17:51)

será que a noite trás  alguma coisa


----------



## boneli (27 Fev 2013 às 18:05)

Acabadinho de chegar de Montalegre..uma bela camada de 20 cm..muito bom


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Fev 2013 às 18:27)

Boas,
Como já referiram o evento passou-se um pouco despercebido aqui pelo litoral Norte, o que era o mais provável de acontecer, logo não cheguei a criar grandes expectativas. Por isso é que se diz que este tipo de eventos traz muito alegria para uns e tristeza para outros. 

A possibilidade de ver neve por estes lados era nula, pois faltava não só frio (para nevar) como também precipitação.
De resto, o dia não deixou de ser gelado, com vento forte de NE, que acabou por provocar grande parte do desconforto térmico.


----------



## LOusada (27 Fev 2013 às 18:46)

Mas ainda há hipoteses de nevar durante a noite ?


----------



## BlackerFilms (27 Fev 2013 às 18:55)

Junto artigo do que se vai lendo pela internet, e que deixará os conspiradores da teoria da expectativa 

certamente bastante agitados :-) embora na minha perspectiva possa ser apenas pura especulação.

http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/esta-noite-pode-nevar-em-lisboa_163614.html


Quanto ao Norte, Gondomar centro segue com 7,9 Cº com tendência descendente e um wind chill de tirar 

o fôlego...


----------



## LOusada (27 Fev 2013 às 18:59)

Já á relatos em Portalegre de neve . 
Por aqui mais uma vez uma desilusão 
Não poderá nevar de noite ?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2013 às 19:01)

LOusada disse:


> Já á relatos em Portalegre de neve .
> Por aqui mais uma vez uma desilusão
> Não poderá nevar de noite ?



infelizmente não.


----------



## LOusada (27 Fev 2013 às 19:02)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> infelizmente não.



Mais Um fracasso


----------



## BlackerFilms (27 Fev 2013 às 19:03)

Parece-me pouco provável, maioritariamente devido ao facto de ausência de precipitação.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2013 às 19:07)

este tipo de entradas tras muita neve para o interior  e apenas frio para o pessoal do litoral..
as nuvens ficam retidas no alvao/marao/cabreira/abrobeira o que nao deixa passar nada para nos...
é triste mas é a realidade... sorte tem o pessoal de portalegre que a meu ver vai ter um nevao à antiga..


----------



## LOusada (27 Fev 2013 às 19:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> este tipo de entradas tras muita neve para o interior  e apenas frio para o pessoal do litoral..
> as nuvens ficam retidas no alvao/marao/cabreira/abrobeira o que nao deixa passar nada para nos...
> é triste mas é a realidade... sorte tem o pessoal de portalegre que a meu ver vai ter um nevao à antiga..



Eu consigo ver o Marão de minha Casa que por sinal está lindo Pintado de branco, e dirigem-se várias nuvens bem negras para aqui , será que pode nevar ?


----------



## Paula (27 Fev 2013 às 19:23)

LOusada disse:


> Eu consigo ver o Marão de minha Casa que por sinal está lindo Pintado de branco, e dirigem-se várias nuvens bem negras para aqui , será que pode nevar ?



Já aqui foi dito que não.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Fev 2013 às 19:53)

parece que já deu o que tinha a dar


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Fev 2013 às 19:59)

Paula disse:


> Já aqui foi dito que não.



Esse "não" é muito radical!!! As possibilidades de nevar são muitissimo reduzidas, mas com MUITA, repito muita sorte pode ser que ainda se observe algo, pois um aguaceiro muito fraco não impossivel de ocorrer!


----------



## Paula (27 Fev 2013 às 20:02)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Esse "não" é muito radical!!! As possibilidades de nevar são muitissimo reduzidas, mas com MUITA, repito muita sorte pode ser que ainda se observe algo, pois um aguaceiro muito fraco não impossivel de ocorrer!



Não choveu durante todo o dia. Os modelos já davam precipitação reduzida e mesmo o meteorologista do IPMA disse, de manhã, que os aguaceiros iriam diminuir ao longo do dia. Podes confirmar o que digo pelas imagens de radar. Entendo a tua esperança, mas há que ser realista!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Fev 2013 às 20:06)

Paula disse:


> Não choveu durante todo o dia. Os modelos já davam precipitação reduzida e mesmo o meteorologista do IPMA disse, de manhã, que os aguaceiros iriam diminuir ao longo do dia. Podes confirmar o que digo pelas imagens de radar. Entendo a tua esperança, mas há que ser realista!



Não é esperança!!  Mas sim realismo pois se tiveres assim tanta certeza já agora podes-me dar a chave do euromilhões!?


----------



## nelsoncunha (27 Fev 2013 às 20:09)

Seria mesmo bom que nevasse em Lousada.
Onde posso incomendar uns milimetros de neve?


----------



## nelsoncunha (27 Fev 2013 às 20:11)

Mas hoje assim por volta das 14h30m aqui em Lousada - Silvares, estava a cair assim umas coisitas muito frias, neve levesita mesmo, que ia ficando em agua.


----------



## Paula (27 Fev 2013 às 20:15)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Não é esperança!!  Mas sim realismo pois se tiveres assim tanta certeza já agora podes-me dar a chave do euromilhões!?



Eu falo com base no que vejo/ouço. Tenho o meu ponto de vista e não disse que não poderias ter o teu. 

_____

Neste momento, céu praticamente limpo e uns gelidos 7.7ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2013 às 23:33)

Olá gente dos *trópicos*...

Boa noite

Então continua a discussão sobre o cai-não cai-talvez sim-talvez não NEVE...
Calma, a noite ainda é uma criança. Quem sabe...
1% de hipóteses de nevar, ainda que esteja céu limpo ou quase, é sempre 1%, melhor que ZERO%.

Bem, *durante a tarde* estive pelas zonas mais altas da serrania aqui em Paços de Ferreira. Caíram umas pingas tímidas, chuviscos isolados, 100% chuva, a 500 metros de altitude.
A precipitação e núcleos associados à neve estiveram sempre para o interior das nossas serras - para o interior das serras de Fafe, Amarante e Baião. Observei neve nas serras Amarela, Gerês, cabreira, Alvão, Marão e Aboboreira. Do que visualizei, a dezenas de kms de distância, a neve acumulou a cotas acima dos 700-900 mts. A cotas menores talvez houvesse acumulação mas seria em menor quantidade e menos visível ao longe.

Este foi claramente um episódio de neve para o interior. As serras que dividem o nosso litoral do interior ficaram com a esmagadora  maioria da precipitação e, por isso, apenas alguma chuva fraca\chuvisco nos chegou.

Neste momento a temperatura ainda não desceu muito. A humidade relativa é baixa e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NE.

*Atual
T: 5,7ºC
Temp. aparente: 1,5ºC
Hr: 43%
P.Orvalho: -6,0ºC
Pressão: 1013,0 hPa
Vento médio: 17,3 km\h
Rajada: 20,9 km\h​*


----------



## Stinger (27 Fev 2013 às 23:47)

Por aqui encontra se uma grande mancha nublosa , nao sei se cairá alguma coisa


----------



## Marco_12 (28 Fev 2013 às 00:33)

Ninguém esta a reparar na formaçao de nebolusidade a caminho do litoral norte, mais concretamente grande porto??? :O


----------



## Stinger (28 Fev 2013 às 00:39)

Foi o que eu evidenciei e está a vir para cá muita coisa , talvez chuva ,duvido que venha neve pois a temperatura esta alta


----------



## BlackerFilms (28 Fev 2013 às 03:22)

Sigo com 6,8 Cº em Gondomar centro, claramente acima da temperatura atingida na madrugada de ontem.

Chuva muito improvável também.

Vento reduzido ou nenhum o que diminui substancialmente o wind chill.


----------



## Stinger (28 Fev 2013 às 03:53)

Para ja nada de chuva


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2013 às 08:58)

Bom dia. Céu limpo em Matosinhos, com vento fraco. Episódio de (possível) neve muito longe destas bandas, as nuvens que aqui chegaram ontem foram raquíticas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Fev 2013 às 14:24)

Boas tardes,
a chuva ainda caiu pelo Centro do Continente durante a madrugada, embora as temperaturas não fossem suficientes e a humidade também relativamente alta para ver o elemento branco. Por aqui passou tudo ao lado, mas já estou de olhos postos na próxima semana, que nos trará algo no mínimo interessante. 

Por cá o dia está solarengo, embora com bastantes nuvens. O vento continua a soprar moderado de Este.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Fev 2013 às 20:27)

Boa noite

Dia com muito sol, a máxima chegou aos 14.2ºC.
Neste momento sigo com 8.4ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Fev 2013 às 21:38)

Por aqui a máxima foi de *13ºC*.

Neste momento o céu vai limpando e começa a arrefecer bastante, esta noite será bem fria de novo.


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2013 às 23:12)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje*

Mínima: *4.7 ºc*

Máxima: *11.3 ºc*

*Actual*

Temp: 6.7 ºc

Vento ENE : 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.4 hpa

Humidade: 69%

Dia com alguma nebulosidade,  em especial durante a tarde, neste momento vai arrefecendo, vento muito fraco ou nulo.


----------

